# Bobby's missing



## lazydays

My beloved Bobby is an escapee! He has been gone since some time on Saturday night...when I got up on Sunday the window was open and Bobby was missing. How he opened it I will never know.

At first I was hoping he had just gone a few minutes prior and would be back. He has made a dash out the window a couple of times and come back in almost immediately or sat on a high wall out of reach smiling at me for an hour watching me squirm before deciding to come back in!

I live in a third floor flat so some of the usual advice isn't really possible. They get to our window via a very small wall and slanted rooftops. I don't have a garden to leave out his bed etc. Leaving out food isn't an option as it's just gobbled up immediately by his feral friends. 
I have leafleted the area, put up posters, I'd just cleaned out both of his litter trays before bed that night so the litter wouldn't be much use. 
I emptied some of the hoover contents (lots of his fur) in a trail in the area so hopefully there's some scent off that. 
He's all over Facebook, I have contacted the local council, vets and police (no reports of any accidents or found cats since he disappeared).

Feel a bit hopeless wandering the streets and staring at masses of places he could be hiding. I've been out late at night calling him and shaking his food. Absolutely nothing.

I have one possible sighting but I'm not too hopeful. I went to look there twice today but the area was quite busy and noisy and no sign. I'm planning to go back again about 5am.

I'm going to ring the local radio in the morning as a lot of locals listen to it. It is very popular with the older people too who may not be on Facebook to see the many posts.

If anybody has any connections in Ireland can you please share his photo with them. Even if they're from a different part of the country they may have contacts locally. He is missing from Youghal, Co. Cork.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Bobby, I really hope when I look in again in the morning that he has come home. Thinking of you and willing him back.


----------



## sarahecp

Oh LD, I'm so sorry to hear that Bobby hasn't come home 

Keeping everything crossed that he's home safe and sound really soon. 

Please keep us updated. 

Thinking of you ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry Bobby's lost, if only they understood how much worry they cause. I hope he gets fed up with his adventure and comes home soon.


----------



## Jellypi3

Oh no I hope he comes home soon


----------



## PetloverJo

I hope Bobby is home soon.


----------



## oliviarussian

So sorry to hear about Bobby, you must be worried sicK  Everything crossed you find him soon x


----------



## Ely01

lazydays said:


> My beloved Bobby is an escapee! He has been gone since some time on Saturday night...when I got up on Sunday the window was open and Bobby was missing. How he opened it I will never know.
> 
> At first I was hoping he had just gone a few minutes prior and would be back. He has made a dash out the window a couple of times and come back in almost immediately or sat on a high wall out of reach smiling at me for an hour watching me squirm before deciding to come back in!
> 
> I live in a third floor flat so some of the usual advice isn't really possible. They get to our window via a very small wall and slanted rooftops. I don't have a garden to leave out his bed etc. Leaving out food isn't an option as it's just gobbled up immediately by his feral friends.
> I have leafleted the area, put up posters, I'd just cleaned out both of his litter trays before bed that night so the litter wouldn't be much use.
> I emptied some of the hoover contents (lots of his fur) in a trail in the area so hopefully there's some scent off that.
> He's all over Facebook, I have contacted the local council, vets and police (no reports of any accidents or found cats since he disappeared).
> 
> Feel a bit hopeless wandering the streets and staring at masses of places he could be hiding. I've been out late at night calling him and shaking his food. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> I have one possible sighting but I'm not too hopeful. I went to look there twice today but the area was quite busy and noisy and no sign. I'm planning to go back again about 5am.
> 
> I'm going to ring the local radio in the morning as a lot of locals listen to it. It is very popular with the older people too who may not be on Facebook to see the many posts.
> 
> If anybody has any connections in Ireland can you please share his photo with them. Even if they're from a different part of the country they may have contacts locally. He is missing from Youghal, Co. Cork.


I hope Bobby comes home soon.


----------



## Pear

O sweetheart it's such a worry I really hope he finds his way home soon.
When I bought Moth home for a few days he sat at all the windows scratching, I got so neurotic as some of the window catches are older and lose that I got out all the keys and locked everyone. 

X


----------



## JaimeandBree

So sorry to hear this LD, fingers crossed he's home safe and sound soon xxx


----------



## TeddyMum

Fingers and paws crossed here that he returns home soon xxx


----------



## iUmka

i hope he comes hime soon!


----------



## wyntersmum

Sending homing vibes hun all paws x for him.


----------



## Susan M

So sorry to hear Bobby hasn't come home yet  Come on little fella, you've had your adventure, your Mum is missing you.


----------



## Soozi

Pray for Bobby's safe return Hugs to you it must be a terribly worrying time! Come home Bobby! XXX


----------



## lazydays

Still no sign  when his feral mum was having her breakfast I'm sure I heard a mew. Sounded like him to me little bit distant but really like him. 
I looked and called him but it stopped 

Going looking again now thanks for your messages x


----------



## Soozi

lazydays said:


> Still no sign  when his feral mum was having her breakfast I'm sure I heard a mew. Sounded like him to me little bit distant but really like him.
> I looked and called him but it stopped
> 
> Going looking again now thanks for your messages x


I'm sure he will either come home soon or you will find him. Stay focused hun!X


----------



## Misi

Oh I'm so sorry, you must be frantic with worry . I hope it was him you heard and he's nearby and will come home today.


----------



## lymorelynn

Really hoping that Bobby is home with you soon


----------



## slartibartfast

Sending homing vibes, hope he will be back soon.


----------



## jill3

So sorry to hear Bobby is missing.
Have you thought of a cat trap? You might be able to get one on loan from the cats protection.
Are there a lot of cats in your area?


----------



## KCTT

Poor you lazydays, this would be my worst nightmare . Hope Bobby is back from his little adventure really soon x


----------



## lazydays

jill3 said:


> So sorry to hear Bobby is missing.
> Have you thought of a cat trap? You might be able to get one on loan from the cats protection.
> Are there a lot of cats in your area?


Yeah it's just not really doable. There are LOTS of cats in the area, I've just been chatting to some cute Ferals down the road  I volunteer with a tnr group and we trapped and neutered around 30 this year within 5 minutes of me. There are a few more who keep evading the trap on top of this and pets on top of that. Plus I don't really have a safe place to put a trap and it's guaranteed a feral would get in there first 

Thanks for the suggestion anyway, could come in handy for someone else reading x

I need to get my hands on night vision goggles for my wanders


----------



## Britt

I hope he comes home soon. Try and stay positive.


----------



## oliviarussian

Sorry I can't remember Bobby's story, has he always been an indoor cat?


----------



## lazydays

oliviarussian said:


> Sorry I can't remember Bobby's story, has he always been an indoor cat?


Yes his mother was a feral he was found trapped in the wall of the pub we live over at a couple of weeks old. Since then he has always been indoors, he is 18 months old now.

He has managed to escape before. We now have keys for all of our internal doors as he jumps on the handle and opens them so we have to lock him out of any rooms if we need the window open. 
When he has got out before he has never gone far. Either sitting only feet away just out of reach or hiding behind the wall and running back in after a few minutes. He's never been out of sight for more than about 10 minutes and even then I can hear him attacking hedges etc only a few metres away.
This time he actually managed to open the handles of a small window n get out. I was sure he would be back when hungry but still nothing


----------



## Sophiebee

Oh lazydays im so sorry, i really hope bobby is home soon, it sounds like you are doing everything possible to find him.


----------



## Soozi

I keep looking in to see if Bobby is back home I am sure he will be! XXX


----------



## Ali71

Me too, Soozi, I keep checking in 

Come on Bobby, your Mum is worried, get home safe soon x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Sending positive vibes your way. I hope Bobby the wanderer comes home soon!
Stay safe and hurry to your mummy, Bobby!


----------



## dagny0823

Have you put up lots of posters with his picture? Call every local rescue and knock door to door. Someone might have taken him in or he might have gotten trapped somewhere, given his knack for opening doors and windows.

Good luck--it's the worst feeling on earth when they disappear.


----------



## sarahecp

Just checking in, still got everything crossed here that Bobby is home really soon xx


----------



## lazydays

dagny0823 said:


> Have you put up lots of posters with his picture? Call every local rescue and knock door to door. Someone might have taken him in or he might have gotten trapped somewhere, given his knack for opening doors and windows.
> 
> Good luck--it's the worst feeling on earth when they disappear.


Yeh I've done all this. Was disgusted today to find a local bar had covered over one of Bobby's posters with their xmas party advertising and I was raging. Wanted to go down and have a go at them. The notice board was near empty so no excuse, then I thought it is not a good idea as I'm so upset and mad so perhaps a bit irrational lol.

There aren't really any rescues locally, I've contacted the tnr group in case someone presumes he's feral and contacted the vets and council etc. It's a large town but there's only 3 vets and it's a "everyone knows everyone and everything" kinda community so word gets around quick. There are lots of eyes out for me little big boy.


----------



## moggie14

I'm so sorry to hear that Bobby is still awol - come home soon little man xx


----------



## Amin

Hope you get Bobby back soon


----------



## lazydays

Had a possible sighting in an estate last night (who just messaged before) so I went up to look like a bag lady, food, bell toy, meow app downloaded to phone, blanket, treats etc. Was wandering around for ages and then I thought I saw him. Big bum - check, right colours - check, tufty ears - check. Had it's back to me so I didn't want to frighten it so I froze then started sneaking around and put food on the driveway of the garden he was sat in and called him and the cat started to dash off. Then turned around to come back and this cat had a short haired tail....no bushy bob tail. Very upset.....was so like him from the back.

I actually think this was a pregnant female. I carried on walking around and when I passed again there was another similar one sat with the first one but too small and a big white patch. 
They didn't eat the food either so its still on someone driveway and wall. 

A second sighting quite a bit away from the first so I plodded over there but saw nothing, some kids said they thought they saw it a couple of hours ago but weren't that convincing. Have asked some locals to keep an eye out though and will check again tomorrow. 

Another few hours gone and still no closer to finding B! :thumbdown:


----------



## Catloverbearsden

Sorry to hear that Bobby is missing


----------



## Charity

Sorry there's no positive news about Bobby, let's hope tomorrow brings him home..xx


----------



## huckybuck

Lighting a candle for Bobby tonight and sending him lots of homecoming thoughts


----------



## lazydays

Thankyou all.

Please come home buddy


----------



## PrincessRendle

I thought I'd see Bobby had returned tonight, you poor thing - he's out having a pre Xmas knees ups and you're at home worrying - lots of positive vibes my lovely - hope he gets his bushy bum back soon xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Still no Bobby  Thinking of you and hoping for news of his homecoming soon


----------



## broccoli

you say he's dashed out before briefly - its still worth putting scented stuff (used litter/blankets etc) to help him find his way back
i agree with your radio appeal for older people - local press ads can be good too for non internet users

have a look at these - personality affects how he may act 
Lost Cat Behavior - Missing Pet Partnership

How To Find A Lost Cat Using Personality Clues | HomeAgain Pet Microchip

i hope he comes back soon


----------



## Polly G

Come home Bobby - your Mum is desperate for you to return x


----------



## Little-moomin

I hope little Bobby comes home front for his mummy xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Hoped he would be back by now, come home Bobby!


----------



## lazydays

Another 2 possible sightings in the same place I went and saw the lookalike. Both of these said the cat they saw was definitely "bushier" than the others and definitely not a cat they've seen around before.
A lady up there has put tuna out and is on tuna dish watch, she will try to take him in if he comes or if a neighbour spots him and I'm not close enough to get up there before he scatters again. 
Everything crossed that it is Bobby. Feeling a little more optimistic as this is the area I had been searching just not this estate as it's kinda hidden but I've been up and down the next street numerous times!


----------



## lazydays

broccoli said:


> you say he's dashed out before briefly - its still worth putting scented stuff (used litter/blankets etc) to help him find his way back
> i agree with your radio appeal for older people - local press ads can be good too for non internet users
> 
> have a look at these - personality affects how he may act
> Lost Cat Behavior - Missing Pet Partnership
> 
> How To Find A Lost Cat Using Personality Clues | HomeAgain Pet Microchip
> 
> i hope he comes back soon


Thankyou, very interesting read. just trying to figure out which category my split personality cat fits into lol


----------



## rainbowbrite

Aw I hope he finds his way home soon. Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Charity

Please come home today Bobby, there's a good lad.


----------



## lazydays

Just been looking again, still nothing. Going go leave his carrier in a ladies garden up there. Luckily he quite likes hopping in his carrier for a nap (once it's at home and not moving) so hopefully he will sniff out his safe place.


----------



## Soozi

Oh bobby where are you please come home now x


----------



## georgypan

I've just found your post LD and so terribly sorry for all your worry over Bobby. I'm in Ireland but unfortunately at the other end of it and I have no contacts in Youghal or the Cork area or I would be sending Bobby's photo. I hope he's the cat that's been spotted and that you get him safely home soon.


----------



## cuddlycats

hope bobby is home very soon , x


----------



## Jannor

Good luck - I was hoping he'd be home by now.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Fingers crossed the pet carrier will do the trick. Sounds like you're doing everything you can 
Sending additional positive vibes and virtual hugs x


----------



## Soozi

LD whatever you do don't lose heart! My MIL's cat went missing for over 2 weeks and came back safely. XXX


----------



## jill3

Praying your Bobby makes it home very soon.
I know how deeply upsetting for you this is.
Never give up.
Just post as many leaflets as poss and get the word out to local kids,schools and Churches.


----------



## mudgekin

Oh LD, you must be frantic, fingers and paws crossed that Bobby comes home soon.

Hugs from us xxxxx


----------



## Amin

Just checkin in to see if there is any news on Bobby. poss vibes here for his return.


----------



## lazydays

No news  Just telling myself no news is good news at the moment. Any of the possible sightings have been at night so I'm hoping that soon enough he will find his carrier. 

Someone had torn down one of the missing posters, probably kids but it made me so angry. I feel guilty sitting inside wasting time that could be spent searching for him on tasks like printing and waterproofing posters, I really don't want to have to start replacing them. 

I called the radio station again this morning to let them know he's still missing and they said they'd put it out there a few times today.

I don't know how I managed to momentarily forget he was missing (perhaps it's as I've taken a couple of days off to look for him and was back to "normal" today) but when I got in and was walking up the stairs to the flat I was thinking I hope Bob's keeping my seat warm  Then I remembered  

Need him home there is a shortage of seat warmers and no headbonkers


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh no! Only just seen this 

Don't give up, my neighbours kitten was found after 2.5 weeks, safe and well. 

Fingers and paws crossed for you xx


----------



## Jannor

Fingers crossed that you'll find him tonight x


----------



## Polly G

Keeping everything crossed that you find your lovely Bobby tonight x


----------



## tmerc22

Come home Bobby, keep us updated won't you x


----------



## Jonescat

Come on home Bobby. Your Mum is worried.


----------



## sarahecp

Come on Bobby, get yourself home, everyone is worried about you. 

Still got everything crossed Bobby's home soon xx


----------



## Britt

Don't give up. Maybe somebody took him home, he's such a lovely cat.


----------



## Aubrie30

Come home soon, Bobby!


----------



## ALR

Aw Lazydays. I really hope you're holding up well. Keep looking, he'll come home. 

Come home Bobby.


----------



## Susan M

I keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news


----------



## Dumpling

Keeping everything crossed for Bobby to come home soon xx


----------



## lazydays

About half 8 this morning a guy I know phoned to say he thought he saw him. It wasn't too far at all, nothing for a cat across rooftops and through gardens but not great for a human. 
I checked it out of course but couldn't see any sign of him. I shook his food and called his name but nothing. 
I met up with the man after looking and showed him a few photos of Bob, he said he is almost certain it was him but that he think he spooked him as he walked around the corner and he ran over the roof out of sight.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, unless I see him with my own eyes I don't think I'll be convinced by any sightings. 
IF this was Bobby I will be very happy as it is close, if it wasn't for a couple of annoying trees I could see that rooftop from here. Everything crossed that he is making his way home.

COME HOME BOB!


----------



## wyntersmum

Ohhh. I keep having a look on here hoping to see he's come home. Sending homing vibes and big paw hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Susan M

Come on Bob! All these sightings are so hopeful, he's around he just needs to find home, and he will xx


----------



## dagny0823

If it makes you feel any better, I remember reading almost identical experiences from people who had a cat run off. There will be multiple sightings and the cat will run off but finally at long last, slave and kitty are reunited. Just stay hopeful and vigilant, don't give up, and you'll get your baby back, I just know it.


----------



## 3furryfriends

Hope you find him soon! I bet he comes waltzing home as if nothing had been amiss.


----------



## Jiskefet

I think it very likely it was him. They usually don't go far. They get spooked, they run to the nearest safe place and lay low. He will be getting hungry by now, so try calling him at dusk. If he can hear you from home, call him from there to give him directions...

Come on Bobby. You have been on the prowl long enough by now. Time to come home...


----------



## amelie

Fingers and toes crossed for you that Bobby comes home. It sounds promising, keep doing what you are doing and he will be back soon


----------



## lazydays

Still nothing but to be honest I didnt expect to see him if he wasnt there the first time I looked. I think the time to spot him is the early hours when the area is dead quiet. I am just having a food break then I will have another couple of wanders this evening and have alarms set for 5am. Im going to send oh though as I dont know the meaning of quiet or discreet but he is quite the master at creeping about unnoticed then scaring the heck out of people.


----------



## sarahecp

Oh LD, I'm sorry Bobby still isn't home  sounds like you're doing everything possible. 

Still got everything crossed here and sending lots and lots of positive vibes Bobby is home really soon xx


----------



## Britt

I would be devastated if this happened to me. I hope that Bobby will be home soon.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Hope he comes home soon, was hoping for good news tonight. Sure he's just off having a big ol' adventure and will come sauntering back as if nothing is amiss.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so upset for you that he is not home yet but keep coming back to this thread with hope for his safe return. Don't give up xx


----------



## KCTT

I'm another one who keeps checking in waiting to see the he's back post. Fingers crossed he is just having a really exciting adventure and has lost track of time. x


----------



## Charity

I keep checking too, hope you get some news and find him very soon. xx


----------



## lazydays

Just been back to the area he was possibly seen this morning. As we approached we saw a cat and as it got closer we realised it's Harry one of the ferals we feed. He started to walk towards us then wimped out and ran over the roof...exactly the route that this "Bobby" took this morning. Funny enough, he was actually sat on my windowsill when I got home looking for his dinner.

I'm a little disheartened as I think it might be Harry the man saw, even though they're not alike I have a feeling to him, not being a cat lover, a cat would be black, white, orange or other. Both would fall into the other category.

Trying to take a positive from this too though......it still may have been Bobby earlier, maybe he follows the same routes as the others. Also, this is the first time I have seen any of "our cats" (3 stray/ferals we feed + Bobby) whilst out walking. The others are around here most of the time, one is curled on a chair now and the other 2 outside on the window. Considering they haven't been there lots of times when I've been searching and I've never seen any of them they must be well hidden somewhere. Maybe Bobby is in one of these top secret hide outs.

Harry photobombing Bobby a few weeks ago:


----------



## lazydays

Next step......ring around the local takeaways and hand out posters to the postmen!


----------



## GingerNinja

If you have window cleaners in the area they are great to get on board as well as the postmen 

Still got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Ang2

Oh I keep checking in to see if he has been found. Have you looked on Animalsearch.co.uk and other such sites? Fingers crossed.


----------



## lymorelynn

Do turn up soon Bobby  I keep checking for your homecoming


----------



## lazydays

GingerNinja said:


> If you have window cleaners in the area they are great to get on board as well as the postmen
> 
> Still got everything crossed for you xx


Do my windows look clean?! Haha
There are actually a few window cleaners in the area, they just don't come here obviously  Thanks for the tip I'll be on it first thing xx


----------



## lazydays

Ang2 said:


> Oh I keep checking in to see if he has been found. Have you looked on Animalsearch.co.uk and other such sites? Fingers crossed.


Yeah he's in Ireland, as far as I know he's on every site I can find but I have the other Lazydays girls regularly searching in case I'm missing any and they're checking for found cats up and down the country too. 
The only place he wasn't on (I'm not sure if it's on yet or not) was the I.S.P.C.A the Irish version of the R.S.P.C.A, his post for their page has been "sent for approval" if it takes as long as it took for them to come and remove Bobby from the wall (18.5 months and counting) I think bobby will be a pensioner before he's featured on their site


----------



## LostSoul

Sending love and hugs lazydays, Come on Bobby its time to come home now....


----------



## PetloverJo

Hoping Bobby will be home soon.


----------



## cuddlycats

hope bobby is home soon , any news yet ?


----------



## Charity

My first thought this morning - hope Bobby's home.


----------



## wyntersmum

Mine to. Keep having alook hoping for the good news. Xxxxx


----------



## bingolitle

I keep checking in to see if he's home :sad: 

Bobby, you've made your point, come home now. Your mummy misses you ...


----------



## Jiskefet

Still no Bobby???

I keep coming to this thread first when I go online hoping he will be back.


----------



## Vienna1

I wake in the night and grab the iPad to see if there's a message from Sarah, often there is but not saying what I'm hoping for. Every morning I expect to see the message saying he's home, just wish that message would appear. 

We are not much help being in England and Sarah and Bob in Ireland, I wish we were closer so we could go searching with her. I keep thinking have we missed something we should have done, any suggestions welcome. Does offering a reward help? Anyone have any experience of this? 

Come on Bob we are all waiting for you to come home, your poor mum is so worried.


----------



## lazydays

Still nothing  Yesterday was a bad day because normally Bob has Crazy Caturday. Every Saturday he seems to have been waiting all week for us both to be in with him all day so he can drive us mad. Usually involves hide and pounce, thievery of anything not nailed down, begging food, climbing the walls and just generally beating us up until finally falling asleep with his butt a bit closer to my face than I'd like. Now I'd love his fluffy butt on my shoulder 
It's also the day when I give the place a good clean, last Saturday I was washing out his litter trays, this Saturday I was regretting washing the trays as I had no stinky litter to leave out for him to find his way home. 
Hoovering around his beds and cleaning his bowls set me off crying and that was how things went the whole day. Tears, then thinking it's not helping get out and look, no sign more tears. Just feel useless I don't know what to do next. 

Thanks for all your good wishes and messages of support I hope I'll have some better news soon.


----------



## Mum to Missy

I'm just catching up on this, I'm so sorry, I hope you find him soon.

Hurry home Bobby, your mum is missing you.


----------



## lilythepink

on't give up.One of my indoor only cats got out one afternoon and was gone for 2 weeks. I thought we would never see him again. Plenty food outside though for my ferals and just over 2 weeks later the cat came and found me outside. He was a bit skinny, bit nervous and glad to be home. Keep looking. good luck


----------



## lazydays

lilythepink said:


> on't give up.One of my indoor only cats got out one afternoon and was gone for 2 weeks. I thought we would never see him again. Plenty food outside though for my ferals and just over 2 weeks later the cat came and found me outside. He was a bit skinny, bit nervous and glad to be home. Keep looking. good luck


Thanks for this I hope he does the same I have 2 ferals visiting all the time and one now and again so I'm hoping he follows one of them hope VERY SOON!


----------



## Alisonfoy

Lazydays, I am so sorry - just wanted to send you a big cyber hug. 

When I first had my beloved Mrs T, she escaped from the bathroom window (1st floor) and vanished. She had been with us barely a week and had never been outside the house. 

I'd cleaned her tray already and there was nothing to use, so instead I tore up her bedding into little strips and draped it around outside to try and leave her scent.

I'm not sure if this was what worked but she did eventually turn up in the garden several days later. I will pray this has a happy ending too. It is gut-wrenching to have a missing cat. xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Thinking of you here in Hampshire.


----------



## Paddypaws

Thinking of you too.
remember that at this stage, no news is most definitely good news. Certainly when my older cats went walk about as they often did, I knew that if one had been killed on local streets I would have known quite quickly.
Now come on home Bobby and make us ALL happy for Christmas.


----------



## huckybuck

I keep coming back here and desperately hope to see some good news


----------



## Jannor

I keep checking too - so sorry he's not home yet


----------



## slartibartfast

Please, Bobby, come home!


----------



## sarahecp

Sorry he's not home yet LD, thinking of you xx


Come on Bobby, get yourself home! A nice dinner, treats and lots of love, fuss and warmth awaits you x


----------



## Iheartcats

Hoping Bobby comes home soon xx


----------



## witchyone

Only just seen this. Come on Bobby get yourself home right now !!!


----------



## Samara

Sending homing vibes for Bobby. Come home little one.


----------



## MoggyBaby

So sorry to read that Bobby is still off on his great adventure. I keep checking in the hope he has returned. Hoping the next time I look he's home. Thinking of you. x

.


----------



## Ang2

Oh no! I can only imagine your torment. You must be demented, and my heart goes out to you and little Bobby. Please get yourself home Bobby


----------



## moggie14

I keep checking in... :sad:
Here's hoping he will waltz in on Christmas day and surprise you xx


----------



## Azriel391

I keep checking hoping that Bobby is home  come on young man enough sploring your mummy is frantic and the forum want you home (((hugs LD))) stay strong xx


----------



## PetloverJo

I wonder if he is shut in somewhere or got stuck somewhere. Hoping you find him real soon. xxx


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

So sorry he isn't home yet xxx


----------



## Jansheff

Hope he turns up soon, keep checking every time I walk past the laptop.


----------



## jill3

Hope you find Bobby Soon. xx

On face book "find Marmie" The lady is putting lost cats on this site too. So maybe another one to try.


----------



## Kitchen Maid

Have only just seen this thread. Come back, Bobby, come back.

A pet owner's worst nightmare .. the not knowing. Really hope you find him. Will keep checking. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I just keep looking whenever there is a post on here in the hope that I might have missed the one that says Bobby is home  Thinking of you LD and so, so hoping that you find Bobby soon and are reunited for Christmas.


----------



## Amin

lymorelynn said:


> I just keep looking whenever there is a post on here in the hope that I might have missed the one that says Bobby is home  Thinking of you LD and so, so hoping that you find Bobby soon and are reunited for Christmas.


ditto....


----------



## Dumpling

I keep checking and hoping for some good news, I can't imagine what you're going through 

Please come home Bobby xxxx


----------



## Jiskefet

Dumpling said:


> I keep checking and hoping for some good news, I can't imagine what you're going through
> 
> Please come home Bobby xxxx


Me too...

he must have got himself locked in somewhere...


----------



## Polly G

Thinking of you LD and hoping that Bobby will be home really soon x


----------



## mudgekin

I keep hoping each time I look that he has been found. I just want to hug you so tight LD


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi LD, just checking for news. Hope Bobby will find his way home soon.

Have you tried opening some smelly food - like a tin of sardines - and making another round through the neighbourhood? I wonder if the strong smell may attract his attention ...

Hugs x


----------



## slartibartfast

Checking for news.
More homing vibes for Bobby. Come back!!!


----------



## Ang2

Please come home Bobby!


----------



## Soozi

I pray for Bobby's safe return I also feel he's lockedvin somewhere. Please Bobby come home. Xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

Please come home, Bobby...


----------



## lazydays

Still nothing. I keep getting calls about another cat trying to get in people's houses who looks similar. Every time the phone goes I'm hoping someone has him. I'm just hoping that one of the Ferals we feed passes him on their travels and he follows them home. I'm going to get more flyers done tomorrow with a reward offered and hope that maybe now the school kids are on holidays they might spot him.


----------



## sarahecp

Sending lots and lots of positive and homing vibes, please go home Bobby. 

You're still in my thought LD ((((hugs)))) xxx


----------



## Britt

I hope that Bobby will be found soon and reunited with his family.

xxx


----------



## Forester

I'm sorry to hear that Bobby hasn't returned yet. You must be beside yourself with worry.

I've just had a thought though. . . Have you checked up all of the tall trees in your area? One of my cats went missing years ago and I found her near the top of a very tall tree which she had climbed but been unable to get down. I couldn't see her initially but could hear her calling back to me when I called her name. She was rescued by the fire brigade and RSPCA as she was too frightened to climb down by herself.


----------



## lazydays

I've checked up trees and keep calling him. He's very vocal when he wants to be, that's how we found him in a wall as a kitten as he screamed and screamed. I think if he was stuck sonewhere he would shout his head off. I'm just hoping someone has taken him in. I really don't know how he would behave towards strangers but from what I've seen at home he is ridiculously over friendly to everybody except me. He's a real spoilt brat. I'd be telling the vet to be careful because he's savage and would have her hand off and he gets out of the carrier gives her headbonks galore and purrs constantly. As soon as I get him home then he starts kicking and biting me!


----------



## Amin

Not sure if you have, but get flyers through every house in the area. we this for bertie and the response was massive.

Hope and pray you get him back asap


----------



## Summ3rain

I don't post very often, but thinking of you lazydays and hoping that Bobby comes home for Christmas x


----------



## Soozi

LD I think you could be right and he has been taken in if he's friendly. I am still looking in and just hoping he will get home to you soon. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Please don't give up. I was certain my neighbours kitten had been taken but he was found a mile away after 2 weeks. 

Please come home for Christmas bobby!


----------



## lazydays

Still nothing  Bumped into the coal man today and was angry that I didn't think to ask them before....after all they're in and out of gardens and sheds all day every day. They've all been contacted now and asked to keep an eye out. 

I also went to pick up Bob's carrier from the driveway I'd left it in, I'm almost certain the possible sightings in the area were one of a lady's 3 cats who are all tabby and may look similar in the dark. 
On the way back from collecting the carrier I thought I spotted a tail going into a bush in the distance so I sprinted across the grassy area in the middle of a housing estate with carrier in hand over to the bush and calling Bobby only for a gigantic crow to pop out. I looked around and of course....several people had spotted the maniac with a cat carrier chasing a crow. I just sprinted away as fast as I could and had to see the funny side. I'm definitely losing my mind at this stage


----------



## Azriel391

Stay strong LD I have lit another pf candle to guide Bobby home , sending you hugs xx


----------



## Miss mousi

Hi ld where are you based know you have probs tried but have you looked on all the facebook pages they are generally very good ???


----------



## lazydays

Miss mousi said:


> Hi ld where are you based know you have probs tried but have you looked on all the facebook pages they are generally very good ???


Youghal, Co. Cork......as far as I know he's on every lost and found page and website in the area. Had a few possible sightings but none of which I believe were him. I have followed them all up and nearly all have very similar cats in the area.


----------



## jill3

Like others I have been popping on here to see if any good news.
One thing I did do when one of mine went missing was to put an advert in the local paper with a good colour picture. I put it in on the Friday, Saturday and Monday. for 3 weeks. I did get a lot of calls and also a few nasty ones but it did work.
He was found in the next village and someone took him in and fed him.
He was missing for 6 weeks and he was only a little lighter in weight so some how he was getting food.
Never give up. xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Thinking of you and hoping he turns up in time for Christmas. I'm sure I'd be frantic with worry too but there's still a very good chance he'll come home so please don't give up. Keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## sarahecp

Topping up the homing vibes and really hoping that Bobby is home safe and sound soon. 

xxx


----------



## Ang2

Please come home Bobby. Your mum is so worried!


----------



## Sophiebee

Sending a christmas wish that bobby comes home today xx


----------



## lazydays

Still not home. Had a message on a facebook page at 2am with another possible sighting an hour before, said she couldnt catch him but shes sure its a new one she hadn't seen it around before so I asked was it possible to take a photo if it was still around. She couldnt see it so I had to go and look. I thought if it was in that area I had to look straight away as it would be quiet and there are a couple of roads and a petrol station that would be busy today nearby. So I got there and could felt like I was being watched then heard a rustling. Walked a little bit further in then looked behind me and this cat came running along the road towards me. It was headbutting my legs then rolled around on its back saying rub my belly. At first I thought its him, then I thought it cant be, hes not this nice. I put down a little bit of food to get a look at the face and it was then it started squeaking. Not him. I also noticed then that this ones tail wasnt quite as long or bushy which I would of thought was because it was damp. Also didnt have the white chin and I think slightly shorter legs. I think if it had been oh had gone looking he may well of brought this cat home as they were very alike and it was dark. I hope this isnt a missing kitty. I was afraid it would follow me home as it was so friendly. Another day of worry and ive asked the girl to send a photo just in case there is a very slim chance it was him she saw earlier and this double I saw as I wouldnt want to just disregard it as being this cat though im almost positive it must be. On the positive side I got some furry cuddles!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Come home Bobby, it's Christmas and Santa Paws doesn't want to miss you! Praying that we get a Christmas miracle and he turns up safe and sound in time for the turkey xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Hope Santa Paws will find you and bring you home, Bobby!

More homing vibes for your baby.


----------



## Finfendy

Just caught up with this thread. I hope Bobby comes home soon. *hugs*.


----------



## oliviarussian

I haven't been commenting on this thread cos I almost can't bear it... It's the first thing I check in the morning, Please come home Bobby xx


----------



## lymorelynn

lazydays said:


> Still not home. Had a message on a facebook page at 2am with another possible sighting an hour before, said she couldnt catch him but shes sure its a new one she hadn't seen it around before so I asked was it possible to take a photo if it was still around. She couldnt see it so I had to go and look. I thought if it was in that area I had to look straight away as it would be quiet and there are a couple of roads and a petrol station that would be busy today nearby. So I got there and could felt like I was being watched then heard a rustling. Walked a little bit further in then looked behind me and this cat came running along the road towards me. It was headbutting my legs then rolled around on its back saying rub my belly. At first I thought its him, then I thought it cant be, hes not this nice. I put down a little bit of food to get a look at the face and it was then it started squeaking. Not him. I also noticed then that this ones tail wasnt quite as long or bushy which I would of thought was because it was damp. Also didnt have the white chin and I think slightly shorter legs. I think if it had been oh had gone looking he may well of brought this cat home as they were very alike and it was dark. I hope this isnt a missing kitty. I was afraid it would follow me home as it was so friendly. Another day of worry and ive asked the girl to send a photo just in case there is a very slim chance it was him she saw earlier and this double I saw as I wouldnt want to just disregard it as being this cat though im almost positive it must be. On the positive side I got some furry cuddles!


Oh this is such a sad post on so many levels  So sad that it wasn't Bobby and sad to think that this kitty might have been lost too  
Please come home soon Bobby xx


----------



## Misi

oliviarussian said:


> I haven't been commenting on this thread cos I almost can't bear it... It's the first thing I check in the morning, Please come home Bobby xx


Me too. I'm so sorry he's not home . Please come home to your mum Bobby!!


----------



## Bette

Come on Bobby,everything crossed here for news of a safe return home soon. xx


----------



## Polly G

Making a Christmas wish - please come home Bobby, so many PFers are praying for your safe return


----------



## Little-moomin

Really hoping little Bobby comes home x


----------



## Jiskefet

I am beginning to fear Bobby has slipped into the house of garage of someone who is visiting relatives over Christmas.

Can you go around the area tonight and call him, getting as close as possible to houses, sheds and garages, paying extra attention to houses that are dark, where people obviously aren't home...

When he hears your voice, he will hopefully answer, so you will know where he is. So call him at night, when it is quiet, and wait to listen for an answer, call a few times in the same place, then move on a bit further and do the same, always waiting in silence for a bit to hear him answer.

I really hope Bobby will still be home for Christmas.


----------



## sarahecp

Please come home Bobby. 

Thinking of you LD and hope all our wishes for Bobby to come home come true xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Praying for a Christmas miracle xx


----------



## cuddlycats

really hoping bobby comes home very soon xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Thinking of you and the gorgeous Bobby and hoping he's home safe soon. Hugs x


----------



## lazydays

Set myself up for disappointment today had convinced myself he would turn up today. Then this afternoon a woman commented on facebook saying I think I have this cat. After an agonising wait trying to get through to her she finally sent photos of a cat that wasnt really anything like bobby at all. Several times this week ive been sent photos of totally different cats or cats that were found before he even went missing. Along with the text message saying he looks like my cat I hope you find him, another person telling me to get another one and a couple of people claiming to have eaten him in their chinese takeaway im losing any patience I had for humans


----------



## MinkyMadam

lazydays said:


> Set myself up for disappointment today had convinced myself he would turn up today. Then this afternoon a woman commented on facebook saying I think I have this cat. After an agonising wait trying to get through to her she finally sent photos of a cat that wasnt really anything like bobby at all. Several times this week ive been sent photos of totally different cats or cats that were found before he even went missing. Along with the text message saying he looks like my cat I hope you find him, another person telling me to get another one and a couple of people claiming to have eaten him in their chinese takeaway im losing any patience I had for humans


Some people are just scum. How unhappy must they be to actually take the time and effort to needlessly hurt someone else?! 
My heart goes out to you. Bad enough to be missing your boy without dealing without all that additional nonsense. 
Please don't let them get to you, though I know easier said than done. Cats are very resourceful, so hopefully wherever he is, he'll have a source of food and shelter and find a way back to you soon. I'd be distraught in your situation too but please don't give up hope. Hugs xxx


----------



## Charity

It absolute amazes me how very callous people can be today to people in distress. It was the same the other day when I read comments in the paper on the Glasgow tragedy and people were actually making jokes. Quite frankly, makes me want to punch their lights out. Don't give up Sarah, and take no notice of low life.


----------



## sarahecp

Oh Sarah  there are some very nasty heartless people in this world  please ignore their thoughtless horrible comments. 

Topping up the homing vibes for Bobby to come home really soon. 

Please don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Amin

Take no notice of these idiotic comments. 

Don't give up on Bobby, keep doing the right things. he's out there somewhere and I'm sure you will find him.

Come on Bob show yourself


----------



## jill3

Unfortunately this does happen when you advertise a lost cat. It happened to me. Ignore them if you can.
I had one ring up and if I wasn't going to hand over money they were going to cut his Head off. After so many of these calls I knew it was a Hoax and just put the phone down.
In the end i use to say what colour collar is he wearing? He never wore a collar.

Come Home Bobby xxxx


----------



## georgypan

I haven't posted much on this thread but I think of Bobby and check in every day with fingers crossed that he has come home. My heart goes out to you LD and those sick people who can say such things are so unimportant in the scheme of things that you should try to ignore their vile remarks. The important thing is to keep looking and hoping Bobby comes home soon.


----------



## hiwatt

I also keep checking in every day to see if Bobby has came home.I hope yous are reunited soon.


----------



## lazydays

Just had a walk around the block and spotted yet another lookalike. Obviously I was yet again disappointed that it wasnt my boy these sightings do give me hope. I am still spotting new cats each day after almost 2 weeks of looking. Im just hoping that soon I will be in the right place at the right time and stumble upon the real deal.


----------



## Polly G

Can't stop thinking of you and Bobby - I hope with all my heart that you find him soon x


----------



## kitcat77

I keep checking back too hoping that I will read that Bobby has been found.

Im so sorry that youve received such horrible messages, it disgusts me that cowards hide behind a screen causing such upset.

Thinking of you and hope he returns home soon x


----------



## huckybuck

Please forget about the one or two absolute idiots out there and remember that we are all with you in praying Bobby comes home. I keep coming back to check and I'm glad you haven't given up. 


Please come home Bobby xxx


----------



## wyntersmum

My first wish for the new year is that bobby and all the other missind babies find there way back home. Xxxx


----------



## hiwatt

Is there any nearby trees he could have gone and got himself stuck up perhaps?


----------



## tmerc22

Any update? Thinking about him x


----------



## Ang2

Me too! Wondering if there is any news.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I think we'd soon hear if he was home...... 

.


----------



## Azriel391

keep checking back , topping up the come home vibes and lighting a candle again this eve xxx


----------



## Polly G

Still checking and keeping everything crossed for Bobby' s safe return x


----------



## Vienna1

No more news unfortunately, i'm sure Sarah will be along at some point to update properly. 

Thank you everyone I know Sarah really appreciates you all rooting for Bob to come home.


----------



## lazydays

Still nothing. I bumped into a woman this morning who's son lives a bit further down town and his back yard is one of the annoying closed off areas I wanted to check but couldnt see how to get in. She said he is feeding lots of stray and feral cats sol he's going to leave the gate unlocked when he gets in from work this afternoon so we can go in and out to look. 

At this stage I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it won't harm to have a look and hopefully he might see him. 

Thanks for all your messages I feel in my heart he is ok and hanging around close to home. We just need to hunt him out. I'm missing my big fluff ball so much


----------



## moggie14

That place sounds promising! Good luck later xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Fingers crossed!


----------



## jill3

Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Susan M

Everything crossed here xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Pear

Thinking of you, fingers crossed. X


----------



## sarahecp

Good luck and keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Polly G

Paws crossed here


----------



## Ali71

I keep checking in and hoping that today's the day you find him! Fingers crossed he is there today x


----------



## Forester

I keep looking in hoping for good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jiskefet

Me too, I keep checking and hoping he will have turned up.

Let's hope he is with these strays and will allow himself to be lured to his slave.
Lazydays, make sure to bring a carrier when you go and check this place out.


----------



## Charity

Fingers and paws crossed today's the day.


----------



## slartibartfast

Everything crossed!!!


----------



## Ang2

I can hardly stand this! Im checking in every day hoping for good news. Please come home Bobby.


----------



## lazydays

Well I went and didnt see one cat. The man had just opened the gate and had to rush off. His mum phoned to see how I got on and said that's very unusual there's usually loads of cats. I'm going back again in a while hoping to see some. There is a small block of apartments with the door wide open. They're all empty yet the doorway is apparently always left open. I will keep checking!

I can't like or thank posts  but thank you all.


----------



## MoggyBaby

We're all thinking of you and everything is crossed for Bobbys safe return. x


----------



## mudgekin

Fingers crossed. He must come home soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Checking for good news.
Come home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

Bring some nice smelly food next time you go there, and they will probably come running. Hopefully, with Bobby among them!!!


----------



## Ang2

I just feel gutted every time I check in to see he is still missing. Please come home Bobby.


----------



## bingolitle

I keep checking in in the hope that he's home. Thinking of you both :sad:


----------



## Charity

Been thinking of Bobby a lot today. Come home lad. xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Thoughts are with you and Bobby. Hope you're ok and that you're reunited with the wee man very soon. Hugs xxx


----------



## Kitchen Maid

Don't want to raise false hope ... but hope needs to keep going ... so here's a story that some cats do go off on 'adventures' and do eventually return. 

Our next door neighbour told me the story of her cat (now deceased) who went out one morning and didn't return. Our neighbour said she was frantic - searched everywhere, put up notices in the local area and one or two more distant neighbours in other streets thought they'd seen Jasper around, judging by the description. One of them had even left food out for him in the hope the cat she'd seen was Jasper and that she might catch him but to no avail.

After some weeks, our neighbour said she gave up hope of her cat ever returning - very upset, said its the 'not knowing' what had happened to him that was the worst thing.

Six weeks after vanishing, she opened her kitchen door one morning to find Jasper calmly sitting outside, waiting to be let in! Why he vanished for 6 weeks she never knew, but after his 'adventure', he never did it again.

I really hope for the same happy ending for LD and Bobby.


----------



## Jiskefet

My girl Tosca went missing for 2 weeks once, and my neighbours' cat went missing for 6 weeks. So don't give up hope. Maybe someone thought he was a stray, and is keeping him in because of the bad weather and the fireworks, in which case he will probably be let out and turn up on your doorstep after new year's eve.


----------



## georgypan

I came to tell a similar story. I was visiting a friend today (the one I took roses for) and met her five cats. One of her boys disappeared one fireworks night and was found three months later, after she had given up hope of ever finding him. He had been living rough in a dog kennel five miles away and people had been feeding him. When she heard about this cat she went to look, called him, and he came straight out to her. He's a long hair and she said you can imagine the state his coat was in after three months without grooming, but she had the vet look him over, trimmed him back a little bit and he was absolutely fine. 

I hope you don't have to wait three months LD, but it goes to show how resilient they can be and how they can turn up weeks and months later.


----------



## Ang2

georgypan said:


> I came to tell a similar story. I was visiting a friend today (the one I took roses for) and met her five cats. One of her boys disappeared one fireworks night and was found three months later, after she had given up hope of ever finding him. He had been living rough in a dog kennel five miles away and people had been feeding him. When she heard about this cat she went to look, called him, and he came straight out to her. He's a long hair and she said you can imagine the state his coat was in after three months without grooming, but she had the vet look him over, trimmed him back a little bit and he was absolutely fine.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait three months LD, but it goes to show how resilient they can be and how they can turn up weeks and months later.


That doesn't beat my little Georgie who I found after 17 years!


----------



## cheekyscrip

just hoping he will be found...must be with someone!


once we found a stray dog..and managed to find her owner months later!

someone saw our ad in local press...


----------



## Vienna1

Quick update still not found him, Sarah has been back again today and did at least see a cat there this time but sadly not Bob. 
There was also a report of a possible sighting on xmas night beside the golf pub so sarah has sent them a message asking if they have seen a cat hanging around there. Hopefully they may let her go walk the course to see if he is hanging around. Fingers crossed he will be found soon and reunited with Sarah.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keeping everything crossed for a happy reunion!


----------



## sarahecp

Still got everything tightly crossed that Bobby is home soon x


----------



## huckybuck

I say a little prayer every night. Please please come home


----------



## lazydays

Thanks guys love to read these stories hope I don't have to wait 17 years though! I'm still feeling quite positive as every day there are more people telling me of cats hanging around. The problem I have is the area is large there are thousands of hiding places and lots of directions he couldve gone. He has many eyes looking for him and people know how much he means to me so are trying to help by getting the word around and leafletting a bit further away. 
One of my strays hasn't been in a couple of days either....normally I wouldn't be too concerned but I'm feeling very protective over them at the moment. Come home Fred & bobby


----------



## jill3

Hoping Bobby makes it home very soon.
A few years ago one of mine went missing. After advertising in the local paper and about 1000 leaflets through peoples doors he was found in the next village 6 weeks later. I never put leaflets up in this village as there is a very busy duel carriage way between us and I thought that any cat crossing it would not make it. So in all the 6 weeks searching he was in the opposite direction.
After being away for those 6 weeks he only weighed a little less and he was fine.
Hope Fred comes home too. Xx


----------



## mudgekin

Fingers and paws crossed that Bobby will make an appearance soon and be full of stories about his great adventure.

Positive vibes sent for both Bobby and Fred.


----------



## Azriel391

Topping up the come home vibes for Bobby and Fred too , hugs LD , come on Bobby timt to come home wee man xx


----------



## bingolitle

Let us all imagine very hard that Fred meets up with Bobby and invites him back to his "cool pad with great food" and Bobby finds his way home!<eyes squeezed shut and imagining very, very VERY hard!!>


----------



## lazydays

no Bobby but Fred returned a short time ago. Just sauntered over paws on counter in feed me mode, ate and slept. Lets hope Bob does the same  for now, here's Fred!


----------



## catcoonz

Come home Bobby.


----------



## PetloverJo

Bobby please come home.


----------



## Polly G

One down, one to go. Come on Bobby - make it home for New year xx


----------



## Quinzell

Hopefully it won't be long now before he is safe. Someone I know has just had their cat return who was missing for 5 months. xxx


----------



## lazydays

Thankfully people aren't really allowed fireworks in Ireland. They are allowed organised displays, there was one a few months back and Bobby shocked us by hating them and running around in circles looking for somewhere to hide. 
If there are fireworks tonight I wouldn't expect them to be anything like the scale of that display I have my fingers crossed there won't be any. 
Obviously I hope he's going to come home any time now but if not today I hope he's warm and dry on this miserable day.


----------



## ameliajane

Another one checking everyday sending good vibes.
Pleased to see Fred is back home.
Come on Bobby.


----------



## Kitchen Maid

A recent article in a NSomerset paper brought tears to my eyes. A man who lives in Pill went to collect his cat from a cattery after having a new kitchen fitted. Unfortunately, the girl carrying the basket dropped it, the top came off, the cat jumped out and ran off into the woods. The man spent an hour calling/searching for it but eventually had to go home. He and his wife shed many tears over their loss.

Three years later they had a phone call from a vet in Swansea telling them that he had their cat in his clinic. TA couple had gone to Bristol Airport 4 days before Christmas just gone to collect their daughter and seen a cat wandering around looking and sounding very distressed. They took the cat home with them and took it to the vets to get it checked and microchipped. Hey presto ... the cat was already microchipped and the story had a very happy ending for the elderly couple who cried more tears .... of joy this time.

Hoping to read an equally happy ending here.


----------



## Ely01

Chin up LD.

Man... hope you'll get news soon.


----------



## georgypan

Is Bobby chipped LD? If he makes his way to a vet for any reason, it might be the way you get him back.


----------



## PetloverJo

Please come home Bobby. xxxx


----------



## bingolitle

Still sending those "come home Bobby" vibes!!


----------



## MinkyMadam

bingolitle said:


> Still sending those "come home Bobby" vibes!!


I'm sending those vibes too. Be safe and well, and come home very soon little Bobby. X


----------



## Charity

Still thinking of Bobby every day and wishing for his safe return xx


----------



## lazydays

Thanks everyone.......I can't believe it has been 3 weeks tonight since he disappeared. Even though each day drags it has flown in some ways. I never imagined he would be gone this long 

On top of this I've had a rotten cold for the past week, so wandering the streets in the horrid weather we've had here has been quite a task. 

Every day I'm hearing about yet another feral colony or another person that throws scraps out for cats. I'm trying to check them all out but sometimes I go to an area that apparently has lots of cats around and see none so I think it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time. I have also tried door knocking in these areas and putting up posters and posting leaflets but it seems the people have disappeared along with the cats! Perhaps it's just bad timing with people going away over Christmas or being out. 
I'm going to try some of these areas again tomorrow in the hope that with many people returning to work on Monday they will be at home. 

I feel he is either being fed by someone or hanging round with a group of ferals as I can't see any other explanation for nobody seeing him. 

I've been trying to find a pet locating service but there doesn't appear to be any in Ireland! 

I am missing him so much but wont give up on my little friend. I'm still hoping he will just turn up but if he is somewhere to be found I'll find him!


----------



## anachronism

I really hoped this would be an update to say he was home 

I can't begin to imagine how hard it must be


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Thinking of you and Bobby everyday, everything crossed for a happy reunion.


----------



## GingerNinja

Please come home Bobby!

(((Hugs))) LD xx


----------



## Simons cats

Thinking of you. I can't imaginex


----------



## georgypan

Never give up hope LD, but take care of yourself as well. I'm always thinking of you and Bobby and wishing for him to turn up soon.


----------



## lazydays

Who knew sitting down watching Gremlins for an hour could be so depressing? Reminds me of this baby pic of bob 










I'm also browsing more lost and found pages, rescue pages etc. I came across one (not Bob) many miles away who received a pm with a pic of a cat been hanging round their garden since xmas eve. I don't know if I'm just trying to convince myself or what but perhaps when it comes to "found cats" hanging around gardens people are slow to report them. Maybe at first assume they're feral or strays who will wander off again and only feel the need to contact people when they're making themselves comfortable. I know when Fred started visiting us he would come a couple of times a week at first then more and more often but it wasn't until he appeared to have some injuries that I thought needed to be seen by a vet that I started to look for an owner and feed him so I could get him to a vet. 
Hopefully if someone is feeding Bob they may also realise he is making himself too comfortable and think to look for an owner.


----------



## Britt

I think that someone took him in. I know that it's not what you want to hear but sometimes kids want to keep a cat that comes into their garden.


----------



## Jiskefet

So do I...

I immediately opened this thread when I saw you posted on it, hoping you had found him.


----------



## witchyone

Was really hoping for some good news by now. Don't give up hope, he will probably stroll in soon wondering what all the fuss was about.

Come on Bobby get home now !!


----------



## lazydays

The OH also thinks someone has taken him in but I dont think hes friendly enough for someone to want to keep. Hes been quite affectionate to me recently but doesnt want anyone else near him. He wont be stroked or brushed without a fight, I do think someone would feed him though. I just want to know


----------



## lazydays

Still no Bob just came for a rant. 

So, this woman I know works right where I live so when I have had to work I have asked her to check a couple of times during day so see if Bobby's home. I've been leaving the window open all the time but would hate the thought of him coming home and getting back out so if he's in any time she checks she can secure him in. 

Anyway today she phoned and said her boyfriend said he saw a cat like Bob sat on the outside window ledge of their neighbour this morning. So she said "why didnt you say?" and he said "I didn't realise he still wasn't home".
So I asked where it was and know the general area (not too far from where I saw a lookalike so not getting too excited) but am not sure where exactly he was talking about so he said the mans name who lives in the house and I found him on Facebook. 

Messaged him to say do you have cats? Mine is missing and someone thought they saw him on your window this morning just wondering if yours or not. 

He said who are you? Do I know you? Where do you live?

So I explained and he sort of knows me.....to say a few words, that's about all....... so he said yes I have cats but they're all my own. 

So I thought fair enough maybe he just didnt want some moron trying to claim one of his pets so I said no problem there's posters up and he's on these pages can you keep an eye out anyway. 

He replies saying there's a black and white cat been hanging around. I replied saying no not him here's a photo and then he says oh yeah seen one like that too. 

So I was annoyed then it had gone from no cats other than his own to a black and white wanderer too and only after sending a photo he'd seen a similar one too. Somebody else may have ended the conversation at no, only my own cats. 

So I asked was he around at that time, did he visit at a certain time etc. He said no not here at the minute how long has he been missing. So I told him and he said maybe it's the same one I've seen it a few times. I tried getting more info as to when he last saw him and he asked how old he was (to me, a totally irrelevant conversation as he had seen a photo).
I told him he's around 18 months an larger than your average cat (they're all teeny weeny ex ferals round here) and said it's very important that he phones me as soon as possible if he spots him as he wasn't well, needed medication and tests at the vets but had escaped before his appointments. 
At this stage his attitude changed, his strange questioning stopped and he said ok if I see it again I'll get on to you straight away. 

It wasn't a complete lie.....he had had a bit of a sticky eye a couple of weeks prior to going missing and had been to vet who wasn't concerned, and he had a tiny bit of blood in his poo which was also not of great concern but something to keep an eye on but I found his attitude very strange and was hoping if he has him or sees him it would make him more likely to return him.

Luckily the woman who has been bob checking for me is a neighbour of his and will be my spy for now. I'll take a couple of walks around the area anyway but at least someone is nearby keeping an eye out. 

Trying not to get my hopes up yet again but any lead is worth checking. Got to sleep at around 4.30am and went out walking around at 6am....spotted a black cat in the distance and went to check it out but it was too small and black but in the dark I wanted to be positive it wasn't him, then the poor thing tried to follow me home so I had to wander in circles to lose it! Feel so awful leaving these lovely cats on the streets but they may have loving homes so I can't let them follow me  

Rant over, fingers crossed again!


----------



## sarahecp

Some people grrrrr 

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts. 

I really do think he's been taken in by someone. 

Sending lots and lots more homing vibes and really hope you find him and he comes home soon. 


((((Hugs)))) xxx


----------



## bingolitle

There's nowt so queer as folk unfortunately. He sounds a bit strange :001_unsure:

When Bobby comes home you'll be able to ask him where he's been - of course he'll use that inscrutable cat smile at you and not say a word!

Keep strong!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

lazydays said:


> Still no Bob just came for a rant.
> 
> So, this woman I know works right where I live so when I have had to work I have asked her to check a couple of times during day so see if Bobby's home. I've been leaving the window open all the time but would hate the thought of him coming home and getting back out so if he's in any time she checks she can secure him in.
> 
> Anyway today she phoned and said her boyfriend said he saw a cat like Bob sat on the outside window ledge of their neighbour this morning. So she said "why didnt you say?" and he said "I didn't realise he still wasn't home".
> So I asked where it was and know the general area (not too far from where I saw a lookalike so not getting too excited) but am not sure where exactly he was talking about so he said the mans name who lives in the house and I found him on Facebook.
> 
> Messaged him to say do you have cats? Mine is missing and someone thought they saw him on your window this morning just wondering if yours or not.
> 
> He said who are you? Do I know you? Where do you live?
> 
> So I explained and he sort of knows me.....to say a few words, that's about all....... so he said yes I have cats but they're all my own.
> 
> So I thought fair enough maybe he just didnt want some moron trying to claim one of his pets so I said no problem there's posters up and he's on these pages can you keep an eye out anyway.
> 
> He replies saying there's a black and white cat been hanging around. I replied saying no not him here's a photo and then he says oh yeah seen one like that too.
> 
> So I was annoyed then it had gone from no cats other than his own to a black and white wanderer too and only after sending a photo he'd seen a similar one too. Somebody else may have ended the conversation at no, only my own cats.
> 
> So I asked was he around at that time, did he visit at a certain time etc. He said no not here at the minute how long has he been missing. So I told him and he said maybe it's the same one I've seen it a few times. I tried getting more info as to when he last saw him and he asked how old he was (to me, a totally irrelevant conversation as he had seen a photo).
> I told him he's around 18 months an larger than your average cat (they're all teeny weeny ex ferals round here) and said it's very important that he phones me as soon as possible if he spots him as he wasn't well, needed medication and tests at the vets but had escaped before his appointments.
> At this stage his attitude changed, his strange questioning stopped and he said ok if I see it again I'll get on to you straight away.
> 
> It wasn't a complete lie.....he had had a bit of a sticky eye a couple of weeks prior to going missing and had been to vet who wasn't concerned, and he had a tiny bit of blood in his poo which was also not of great concern but something to keep an eye on but I found his attitude very strange and was hoping if he has him or sees him it would make him more likely to return him.
> 
> Luckily the woman who has been bob checking for me is a neighbour of his and will be my spy for now. I'll take a couple of walks around the area anyway but at least someone is nearby keeping an eye out.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up yet again but any lead is worth checking. Got to sleep at around 4.30am and went out walking around at 6am....spotted a black cat in the distance and went to check it out but it was too small and black but in the dark I wanted to be positive it wasn't him, then the poor thing tried to follow me home so I had to wander in circles to lose it! Feel so awful leaving these lovely cats on the streets but they may have loving homes so I can't let them follow me
> 
> Rant over, fingers crossed again!


I wonder if he has been looking after him and now,thinking that he has health problems, isn't so keen to keep him. Try and look at it as a positive, hopefully your wanderer will return. Big hugs to you hun. I know it's hard


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time LD, though I know you can't rest for a moment in your search. People can be so uncaring and frustrating and talk such rubbish when you are feeling so frantic for any scrap of good news. This man sounds a bit odd. It's a pity there seem to be so many stray cats where you are that makes it harder I would think. I've been scouring various lost and founds. Look after yourself though, that's just as important. Here's hoping.......and soon xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Still thinking of you LD and wishing the gorgeous Bobby home asap. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I wish him home safe and well every night. I pray today is the day.


----------



## tmerc22

Just seen your update, I think someone is looking after him too, I do hope he's home where he belongs soon x


----------



## jill3

Poor you I know how frustrating people can be. They just don't seem to take lost cats seriously. 
Maybe now you have had a word with him he will keep a look out.
I hope you will find Bobby very soon.
Along with all the stress and upset I remember being absolutely knackered by the lost of sleep when mine went missing.
People think moving house is stressful. 
Well I think when our cats go walk about it is so much worse.


----------



## mudgekin

I keep checking to see if Bobby has been found. Keep your spirits up LD, it must be unbearable for you.


----------



## Kitchen Maid

Just remembered to check here again, hoping to find some good news. Don't give up hope LD .....well, I know you won't and neither will we.


----------



## lazydays

Still no sign but I took a walk around the area where the last possible sighting was and realised that the mans house he has been seen hanging around actually backs onto a playschool where there was a reported sighting not long after he went missing. 
I saw 10 cats on my walk around that area, I have been up there before and not seen any at all. They all looked like pets and none looked like Bobby which I'm pleased about. I'm actually hoping he is around that area.....it's not the easiest place to search as it is a maze of cul-de-sac's and gardens backing onto one another but there are plenty of places for him to shelter and not a lot of traffic so I would hope if he is there it would be safer than some of the alternatives. 

I have put more posters and leaflets around this area and know a couple of people living there who are keeping an eye out. I've also given the play school some leaflets and asked them to ask the kids to keep an eye out. I had planned on going walking around there at about 2 or 3am this morning when hopefully the many pets would be indoors but it was just such bad weather that I didn't make it. I think in the bad weather he would be well in hiding. It's a lovely day today so I will have another wander around.


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck and it's a great idea to leave flyers at the school - you can get to lots of people that way. I hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## Jiskefet

You have just done the most promising thing one can ever do in these circumstances: secure the assistance of the children.

Children are very interested in pets, and they usually know each one by sight, and often know where they live or where they usually hang out. so if he shows up there, the children are most likely to notice where he came from and where he scampers off to.


----------



## Lyndy620

I'm sorry to read that Bobby's still missing. I know what you are going through. I still keep a look-out on walkabouts for my neighbour's cat, Snowy, who went missing last July. I can't give up on him but I do hope you won't go as long before being reunited with Bobby.

I tried an idea of downloading a cat's meow ringtone to my mobile phone that I read about in a sticky on Cat Chat, "What to do when you lose a cat". The recommended site, Zedge, has loads to choose from, and I chose one that I got a reaction to from other cats on the estate who popped into my place and tried to find the cat hiding in my computer!

Anyhow, I started using the ringtone on my walkabouts. Cats would emerge from homes, approach me if they were on the street. Not a lot, and not every walkabout, but enough not to get disillusioned. I did this mostly late evening as daily noises and traffic drowned out the ringtone. Snowy never did turn up (yet) but I made some new furry friends in the neighbourhood.

Maybe this is something you can try, or perhaps even record your voice. I've still got the audio file of the tone I use and I can send that to you if its permitted.

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## lazydays

Lyndy620 said:


> I'm sorry to read that Bobby's still missing. I know what you are going through. I still keep a look-out on walkabouts for my neighbour's cat, Snowy, who went missing last July. I can't give up on him but I do hope you won't go as long before being reunited with Bobby.
> 
> I tried an idea of downloading a cat's meow ringtone to my mobile phone that I read about in a sticky on Cat Chat, "What to do when you lose a cat". The recommended site, Zedge, has loads to choose from, and I chose one that I got a reaction to from other cats on the estate who popped into my place and tried to find the cat hiding in my computer!
> 
> Anyhow, I started using the ringtone on my walkabouts. Cats would emerge from homes, approach me if they were on the street. Not a lot, and not every walkabout, but enough not to get disillusioned. I did this mostly late evening as daily noises and traffic drowned out the ringtone. Snowy never did turn up (yet) but I made some new furry friends in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Maybe this is something you can try, or perhaps even record your voice. I've still got the audio file of the tone I use and I can send that to you if its permitted.
> 
> Best of luck with your search.


Thankyou. I did download an app with meows but dont really use it its not good I tried it with the 2 I feed and they didnt hear the only couple that sounded ok though they were a bit pathetic but the others scared the life out of them they sounded like psycho fighting cats! If you have one you find good id definitely like to try it, what is the best way to send an audio file? X


----------



## Little-moomin

This breaks my heart. You just want to know don't you  When my Percy went missing, we were left in the dark for only two days and it was honestly the most painful, worrying time I've ever experienced. I felt completely lost. I actually began hearing him cry I was so desperate to find him 

So I sympathise with you completely and really hope little Bobby arrives back safely asap x


----------



## Mum to Missy

I keep checking for good news.

Come home soon Booby xx


----------



## lazydays

Little-moomin said:


> This breaks my heart. You just want to know don't you  When my Percy went missing, we were left in the dark for only two days and it was honestly the most painful, worrying time I've ever experienced. I felt completely lost. I actually began hearing him cry I was so desperate to find him
> 
> So I sympathise with you completely and really hope little Bobby arrives back safely asap x


It is horrible! I feel guilty if I'm at home thinking I should be out looking for him, I feel bad when I'm out looking for him in case he turns up at home pops in and leaves again, I get so disappointed several times a day when I've had another walk with no sight of him, I get upset before bed at the thought that he has to face another night away from home. 
I get angry when people say stupid things, annoyed when someone says they may have seen him and someone else comments saying it might be my cat as I live near there (even though they're about the same distance as me) as I think it might put other people off reporting sightings, I hate buying cat food for the ferals I feed as the sight of the cat food aisle in the supermarkets makes me feel sick!

Just one definite sighting would make me feel a thousand times better, I worry so much about him and am afraid that he will travel so far we will never find him.

He is my first cat who I brought up since we found him at 2-3 weeks old. I never in my life thought I'd have a cat and I'll never forget the fear every time I woke to check on him that he might not have made it. Then all of a sudden he started growing and growing and growing and every single day making me giggle at his antics. 
He's a real character with multiple personalities, a trouble maker, a hooligan, a vicious little git and sometimes even adorably affectionate. 
He turned me from someone who was afraid of cats into a crazy cat lady!

He's just special and I need him back


----------



## dagny0823

What a beautiful testament to his personality and my heart really breaks for you. I keep checking this thread, hoping he comes back. 

I've only ever had my dog go missing--some kid opened the back gate and just let him out then wandered off. We know because he did it again, but I was at the window and saw when he did it. Anyway, we found him the next day, but what a horrible night it was not knowing where he was. We barely slept and wept with relief that he was safe. I've only experienced that tiny slice of what you've been experiencing for weeks now and it was dreadful. I keep you both in my thoughts and hope that Bobby will return to you. There have been many stories on here over the years of peoples' cats disappearing and most of them do come back. I remember one took years--Tiggertots I think it was. And someone had a very skittish Persian who she managed to find weeks later. So, there are lots of stories to give you hope and prove that there really is a very strong likelihood that you'll get your precious baby back.

Keeping the faith!


----------



## MinkyMadam

Sending you a huge hug LD. My heart breaks for you reading that post as it's so clear how much you love him and how painful this is for you. I can only imagine what you're going through. He must be a very special boy to have changed your views on cats like that. You clearly have a very strong connection that will continue to exist wherever he may be. 
He sounds like quite a charming character indeed, and a strong personality, which must be a good thing for any cat that strays from home. 
Praying with every fibre of my being that he comes home to you very soon; and that he's safe and well, wherever he is. 
Take care x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Have you posted flyers through letterboxes or just put up posters in the area?

I have found, in the past, the letterbox technique to be very successful so could be worth a shot if you haven't done that one.

I just keep hoping, everytime I see an update on this thread, that Bobby is home. 

Still thinking of you hun.

xx


----------



## lazydays

MoggyBaby said:


> Have you posted flyers through letterboxes or just put up posters in the area?
> 
> I have found, in the past, the letterbox technique to be very successful so could be worth a shot if you haven't done that one.
> 
> I just keep hoping, everytime I see an update on this thread, that Bobby is home.
> 
> Still thinking of you hun.
> 
> xx


Thankyou, I have done both.....I have put flyers through a lot of letterboxes but there are lots more to do. We are right in the middle of a large town. He could've gone in 4 different directions but I'm thinking one is more probable than the others so I have put most flyers in that direction and in the other direction I have just done places within a couple of minutes walk. Any further away I have put up posters. I've asked the local schools to ask the kids to keep an eye out too which unfortunately I didn't get around to doing before they broke up for xmas 

There are a lot of takeaways and restaurants in the town too so I've been in to all of those and asked them to keep an eye out for a hairy little scrounger  
The coal delivery men and post men also have been given photos and the council workers and vets so I'm hoping one of those will spot him if I don't.

He's also been mentioned on the local radio and should be in the local magazine any day now.

I've had more messages and possible sightings than I expected since I started looking which is reassuring as I know people are actually seeing the flyers and posters and are keeping an eye out.


----------



## Lyndy620

I tried to attach the sound file but it came up as an invalid file.

On Zedge, the one I use is:

*Meow*
In Pets & Animals
cat, meow, nice

Hopefully this can bring you more success.


----------



## Lyndy620

As an added thought, have you tried parks, community centres, pubs? When I was leafleting for Snowy I was really touched at how helpful people were, allowing me to display leaflets in the park cafes, on notice boards in community/leisure centres and the folks who worked in the pubs took leaflets as well.


----------



## lazydays

Thanks I's never heard of Zedge will get the meow now ready for my early morning wander! 
Have left leaflets in pubs, a few of them said they'd get cats hanging around in the early hours so will be keeping an eye out, we don't really have a park. well we do but its really just an open patch of grass with nothing around lol.


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts xx


----------



## Britt

I keep checking out this thread hoping that Bobby will be home soon. I hope that he is somewhere warm and safe.


----------



## Charity

I feel so sad for you Sarah, I've only ever had to worry for one night and day and that was too long. As you say just one positive sighting would make your sun shine again. I think about you and Bobby every day and hope each today there will be good news. Sending a big hug xx


----------



## Little-moomin

lazydays said:


> It is horrible! I feel guilty if I'm at home thinking I should be out looking for him, I feel bad when I'm out looking for him in case he turns up at home pops in and leaves again, I get so disappointed several times a day when I've had another walk with no sight of him, I get upset before bed at the thought that he has to face another night away from home.
> I get angry when people say stupid things, annoyed when someone says they may have seen him and someone else comments saying it might be my cat as I live near there (even though they're about the same distance as me) as I think it might put other people off reporting sightings, I hate buying cat food for the ferals I feed as the sight of the cat food aisle in the supermarkets makes me feel sick!
> 
> Just one definite sighting would make me feel a thousand times better, I worry so much about him and am afraid that he will travel so far we will never find him.
> 
> He is my first cat who I brought up since we found him at 2-3 weeks old. I never in my life thought I'd have a cat and I'll never forget the fear every time I woke to check on him that he might not have made it. Then all of a sudden he started growing and growing and growing and every single day making me giggle at his antics.
> He's a real character with multiple personalities, a trouble maker, a hooligan, a vicious little git and sometimes even adorably affectionate.
> He turned me from someone who was afraid of cats into a crazy cat lady!
> 
> He's just special and I need him back


I want to say don't feel guilty, but you just do, it's natural.

It's a horrible situation, you're in the dark and that is the worst part. Just remember you are doing a wonderful job trying to find him and that is what is important. We are all willing him to return safe and sound back home.

He sounds so special and I truly hope you are both reunited. You are living most of worst nightmares so you have all of us behind you and here for support, don't give up x


----------



## ameliajane

Just to say, still thinking of you and Bobby.
Hope you find him soon - you're doing all you can. 
Don't forget to look after yourself too xx


----------



## bingolitle

<<<<<hug>>>>>


----------



## huckybuck

Still check every day and not giving up hope for you. 
Wishing wishing wishing you to find him x


----------



## Soozi

I also am checking everyday and feel he is safe but willing him to come back home. Hugs and never give up. X


----------



## moggie14

So sorry Bobby is still awol. I'd be a mess in your situation. I still have everything crossed he will return. Hugs xx


----------



## Misi

I'm so sad and sorry he's still not home. I check this thread every day as well. Thinking of you and wondering how you hold it together


----------



## lazydays

Misi said:


> I'm so sad and sorry he's still not home. I check this thread every day as well. Thinking of you and wondering how you hold it together


I dont! I'm not really a functioning being at the minute, feel a bit like a zombie


----------



## witchyone

I was hoping for some good news by now. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Soozi

lazydays said:


> I dont! I'm not really a functioning being at the minute, feel a bit like a zombie


Awww Hun it's no wonder you are feeling so low! No words can say how sorry I am that you are having to go through this living nightmare. I know we all are saying that we feel Bobby will come back because I truly believe he will! please try to draw some inner strength and keep hope. Huge hugs being sent Hun!:crying: XXX


----------



## lazydays

Soozi said:


> Awww Hun it's no wonder you are feeling so low! No words can say how sorry I am that you are having to go through this living nightmare. I know we all are saying that we feel Bobby will come back because I truly believe he will! please try to draw some inner strength and keep hope. Huge hugs being sent Hun!:crying: XXX


Thankyou Soozi. I still feel he will come home, I just wish he would hurry up about it lol. I can't concentrate on anything and feel really agitated and short tempered, probably a combination of sleep deprivation and the many a$$holes I am privileged to meet each day


----------



## lymorelynn

Just hugs ((())) I do hope Bobby is home soon xxx


----------



## Amin

Just checking in to see if there is any news on Bobby, I know you are doing everything poss that you can to find him. I did the same when Bert went awol, tho not for this long.

I hope he returns soon luv, be strong and take care xx


----------



## Misi

lazydays said:


> I dont! I'm not really a functioning being at the minute, feel a bit like a zombie


I'm so sorry. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Forester

I just wanted to send you some ((( hugs ))). 

Please come home Bobby. You must have done a lifetimes worth of exploring by now. Your mum needs you home , now!


----------



## tmerc22

I keep looking on this thread for any update, will say another little prayer for Bobby tonight. I'm sure he's safe and been taken in somewhere but I know you obviously want him home with you.


----------



## Ang2

Still praying for Bobby to come home


----------



## Azriel391

Topping up homing vibes for Bobby and ((((hugs)))) to you xx


----------



## lazydays

getting angry again! A lost and found page just posted of a sad report of a tabby knocked down and passed away (rip kitty) near the police station in the next town (about 5 miles away I think). That was it. No more info. Ive got everything crossed its not my boy but after 4 weeks he could be anywhere. There are also a few feral colonies there so who knows if it is a pet or not.So I commented asking if they had any more info and they didnt reply. Dont know if it was male or female, long or short hair, light or dark tabby, collar or no collar etc. I wish I drove so I could go and see because they didnt say whether it had been moved, taken to a vet or elsewhere but they only posted it an hour ago so im thinking the poor baby is still there. So they put up that post and go to bed? Meanwhile every person in the county with a missing tabby has a sleepless night. Nice one idiots!


----------



## lazydays

Just to add there are also a few feral colonies in that area too so it may or may not be a pet. Rip kitty xxx


----------



## lazydays

Ok pf has gone mad on me said failed when I edited first post so I added another. Thats why im repeating myself!


----------



## Polski

lazydays said:


> getting angry again! A lost and found page just posted of a sad report of a tabby knocked down and passed away (rip kitty) near the police station in the next town (about 5 miles away I think). That was it. No more info. Ive got everything crossed its not my boy but after 4 weeks he could be anywhere. There are also a few feral colonies there so who knows if it is a pet or not.So I commented asking if they had any more info and they didnt reply. Dont know if it was male or female, long or short hair, light or dark tabby, collar or no collar etc. I wish I drove so I could go and see because they didnt say whether it had been moved, taken to a vet or elsewhere but they only posted it an hour ago so im thinking the poor baby is still there. So they put up that post and go to bed? Meanwhile every person in the county with a missing tabby has a sleepless night. Nice one idiots!


Poor kitty. Poor you and any other missing tabby owners. Can you ring the police station and ask for any more info?


----------



## lazydays

Polski said:


> Poor kitty. Poor you and any other missing tabby owners. Can you can the police station and ask for any more info?


I can soon yes but they close at night so couldnt do it straight away x


----------



## Misi

lazydays said:


> getting angry again! A lost and found page just posted of a sad report of a tabby knocked down and passed away (rip kitty) near the police station in the next town (about 5 miles away I think). That was it. No more info. Ive got everything crossed its not my boy but after 4 weeks he could be anywhere. There are also a few feral colonies there so who knows if it is a pet or not.So I commented asking if they had any more info and they didnt reply. Dont know if it was male or female, long or short hair, light or dark tabby, collar or no collar etc. I wish I drove so I could go and see because they didnt say whether it had been moved, taken to a vet or elsewhere but they only posted it an hour ago so im thinking the poor baby is still there. So they put up that post and go to bed? Meanwhile every person in the county with a missing tabby has a sleepless night. Nice one idiots!


Oh Lordy, that's all you flippin' need :frown:


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I hope it's not Bobby 
Poor cat  RIP


----------



## lazydays

Still no info on this cat. After numerous calls I finally got through to the police station and the council there, none of them had seen a cat so I am guessing that whoever reported it or maybe somebody else since has picked it up to take to a vet to check for a chip or to bury or cremate it. 
I just wish the stupid page would reply to my question, surely the person who reported it must have more info than "tabby cat". 
I think there is only the tiniest chance that it could possibly be Bob, but even so somebody else could be going through what I am and would want to know either way!


----------



## Summ3rain

I really hope you manage to get more info! It's must be so frustrating not knowing for definite. Thinking of you and Bobby - it's time to come home buddy!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## lazydays

My mum also sent them a pm and they replied to say all they have is a photo so my mum sent them a photo of ob askin if it could be him..... 3 hours ago....still waiting on a reply.


----------



## jill3

I pop on here a few times a day to see if there is any good news.
So I just want to say although I don't write a lot on here you and Bobby are always in my thoughts.
I hope and pray you find him very soon. Never give up hope.
I know it's hard but I do think that you will find him.

Sending you some hugs xx


----------



## lazydays

Still waiting for a reply from the lost and found page who have a photo of the deceased cat. I know they're busy but over 24 hours later can they not just say it is or isn't him! 
So frustrating....also, I love dogs, grew up with lovely dogs and not a cat in sight and if I was in a house with a garden and not a flat would probably have a dog...but... Here in Ireland cats are treated like vermin a lot of the time. You put a lost dog on a page and it is shared far and wide, reposted to the page several times lots of help and support offered, put a lost cat up and you're lucky if its acknowledged.
Even if someone lost a pet spider I'd probably look for it lol. Whether you like the species or not lost pets are lost family members, some people just have zero consideration for others. 

Think I'm back to the anger stage of the grieving process!


----------



## sarahecp

Oh Sarah  you will have mixed emotions and really cannot begin to imagine what you are going through  you are not giving up hope and that is a good thing, you are doing everything possible to find Bobby. 

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts and check for updates all the time. I'm really hoping and praying Bobby is found and comes home soon. 

((((Hugs)))) xxx


----------



## Soozi

Keep strong LD praying for Bobby's safe return soon Hun! XXX (((Hugs)))


----------



## lazydays

Thankfully the cat that was knocked down was not Bobby. They said that one had very distinct markings....mightve been an idea to mention that on the post. 
Such a relief, it's snowing now but not too bad yet, I hope bobs ears aren't cold. He has a habit of sitting in cool spots then rubbing his cold ears all over my face then I rub them warm again lol. OH always points out that he has plenty fur to keep him warm but I can't help worrying about the little bobster being cold


----------



## ALR

I can't imagine what you're going through. Bubble went missing once for a week and I went a bit crazy but we found him so hopefully you'll find Bobby soon. 

Come home Bobby, mummy is waiting for you.


----------



## Charity

This is a real roller coaster ride for you, I do hope there is some good news soon.


----------



## Jansheff

I'm so glad it wasn't Bobby and do sympathise over what must have been an agonising wait to find out. I really hope he's back soon.


----------



## Polly G

So glad it wasn't Bobby. I really hope he comes home soon x


----------



## Aubrie30

So sorry that Bobby isn't home. Keeping you and Bobby in my thoughts. Xxx


----------



## cuddlycats

so glad it wasnt bobby , hope he comes home soon xx


----------



## lazydays

Here we go again, more insensitive pr!cks. 
got a pm asking if I found Bobby yet from a cattery. I said no unfortunately not so they go on to try and rehome a found cat to me.
No I do not want to replace Bobby with this cat thankyou very much. Especially not with somebody elses pet who was found with a collar on. What happens when bob comes home to find another cat in his place??
They then went on to say don't worry about Bobby cats are very resilient hes probably just gone and found new owners. 

And the award for ridiculous comment of the week goes to.....

Needless to say I won't be using that.cattery


----------



## Charity

Thickos! Avoid at all cost. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Mistyweather123

I know that they are trying to find a forever home for another poor little cat but that is just [*so* thoughtless. Like telling a mother who lost a baby to go and get pregnant again


----------



## lazydays

Ok I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up BUT I've just received a message of another possible sighting. It's in the same place I saw his double but female at 2.30am a couple of weeks ago. 
The lady said she only noticed because he was witha cat who looks very similar who lives up there. (she is sure this is the very friendly one I saw).
She lives in this estate and drives in and out several times a day so is going to message next time she sees him.
I have asked her where the very friendly one lives and I'm waiting on a reply. When I know I will knock on their door this evening and ask them if he's following her home.
This location is within a minutes walk of the suspicious man's house and the play school.

I think it's quite promising and can't help getting a little excited though I'm trying not to!!


----------



## Soozi

lazydays said:


> Ok I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up BUT I've just received a message of another possible sighting. It's in the same place I saw his double but female at 2.30am a couple of weeks ago.
> The lady said she only noticed because he was witha cat who looks very similar who lives up there. (she is sure this is the very friendly one I saw).
> She lives in this estate and drives in and out several times a day so is going to message next time she sees him.
> I have asked her where the very friendly one lives and I'm waiting on a reply. When I know I will knock on their door this evening and ask them if he's following her home.
> This location is within a minutes walk of the suspicious man's house and the play school.
> 
> I think it's quite promising and can't help getting a little excited though I'm trying not to!!


Try to stay calm if it's possible but hope is never a bad thing Hun! I was going to suggest to see if you can contact your local radio station but not sure if I missed this in another post. Good luck and will keep everything crossed! Hugs being sent for lots of moral support. XXX


----------



## Charity

Fingers crossed x 2


----------



## lazydays

Yes Soozi it's been on radio, interestingly strange man who was a bit odd when I asked if bobby was in his garden works at the radio station :/


----------



## georgypan

Oh I'm so hoping that it's Bobby LD. I have fingers, toes crossed and all paws are crossed as well for good news.


----------



## tmerc22

I do hope it's him x


----------



## Ali71

I check in every day hoping for some good news, I really hope you find him xx


----------



## sarahecp

Please please be Bobby. I'm keeping everything that's possible to keep crossed that it's him xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

Really do hope it is Bobby she has seen. Everything crossed here.


----------



## huckybuck

Please please please be Bobby x


----------



## lymorelynn

Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Paws and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## wyntersmum

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hoping


----------



## cats galore

I have everything crossed here for it to be Bobby x


----------



## Forester

I'm waiting , nervously, for your news. I have everything crossed.


----------



## witchyone

Everything crossed here too. Come on Bobby get yourself home.


----------



## lazydays

Nothing yet. It was yesterday lunchtime she saw him but not seen him today. It is absolutely wild weather here red alert wind and rain! I'm guessing theyre in hiding with the weather as I didnt see one cat today!
I'm hoping it calms down even just for half an hour for me to get there and call him.


----------



## Britt

Praying for Bobby to be home soon.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Sending good vibes your and Bobby's way. Bobby come home xx


----------



## ameliajane

Really hope it's him.

When my cat went missing I eventually had possible sightings but still couldn't get him to show himself - I got no response from shaking his favourite treats or calling him.
However, some very smelly food - I think I used tinned mackerel - eventually tempted him (along with a fox and several other cats) out of hiding. 

Have everything crossed for you and Bobby.


----------



## Jiskefet

Please. PLEASE let it be Bobby...


----------



## MoggyBaby

All paws, toes & fingers at Moggy Towers are crossed for you hun. Really hope and pray this is him. xx


----------



## bingolitle

Crossing everything I can think of that this time it is Bobby!!!


----------



## Bette

Hope this is a good lead and he's back with you soon. X


----------



## vivien

I have been reading this thread, I really hope Bobby comes home soon.

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

I haven't posted on this thread for a while but I have been following it and praying for Bobby's safe return. I really really hope this new sighting is him, fingers and paws crossed everyone xx


----------



## Amin

Really hope its him.


----------



## lazydays

Still no sign but this weather is not helping. I only saw one cat today and that was a neighbours who was locked out. 
It was very windy in the area he may have been seen and very wet. There are a good few grassy areas there which I can imagine him hanging out on if it was sunny .
I knocked on a couple of doors to try and locate the owner of the lookalike he may have been spotted with but the house with a cat I was directed to there was nobody home. 
I am going to go again later when it's quieter and will pop a leaflet in their door and in that estate. 
Theres also a petrol station very close by with a bit of land at the back so I've asked the staff to keep an eye out and put a poster up.


----------



## Cats cats cats

hugs to you xxx


----------



## lazydays

Cats cats cats said:


> hugs to you xxx


room for another on your sig


----------



## Miss mousi

Was so hoping Bobby was back by now haven't been on here since before Xmas so was hoping for good news!!! 
I think the guy sounds very suspicios and could be feeding him has the schools he's garden backs onto got a caretaker ?? Could be a good shout if he has,,also window cleaners that's who found my mam and dads cat when he went missing I know how much of a nightmare it is at this time of the year Aswell Christmas Day last year I was walking about a farmers field with a box of treats I know what you mean about one clear sighting aswell Thts all we were hoping for one person to ring and say yes we Defo seen your cat !!!!

Anyway I'm preying your moggy shows up safe and sound


----------



## tmerc22

I check this thread everyday to see the updates, i'm so sorry your going through this x


----------



## lazydays

Finally got some sun today and had a good walk. I'd heard about a Mrs 20 cats not far from here and had knocked on her door and asked her to keep an eye out but she hadn't seen him. 
She had previously told me she had a whole litter of 6 kittens die a few weeks ago who were a bit sniffly. Today I walked past to see an unneutered male, 3 females and 2 black cats on her doorstep & on top of wheely bins. I know a neighbour of hers and said unusual to see so many sat in one spot its like a postcard and the neighbour said thats nothing my grandson counted 15 one day and theyre always pregnant or have little kittens around. 
To be honest they all looked very healthy and lovely but I think next time I'm asked to help with leaflets for the tnr group I'll be popping a "The Importance of Neutering" leaflet through that letterbox. 

Then I went to where Bobby as possibly been seen hanging out with Little Miss Friendly. She looked a lot lighter than the last time I saw her even though it was dark last time. I messaged a girl who thought people could be mistaking her cat for bob with photos and asked was this her she said I think so but she looks much lighter but does get lighter the longer her coat gets. We think it's her as shes constantly squeaking and has unusually short legs. It's also very possible it's bob shes hanging around with as he was possibly seen on her street and with her at this other street. She doesn't live that close to there so thinks someone is feeding her. 
Anyway no Bob today and Little Miss Friendly's mum is going to put a collar on her in the hope that people won't mistake her for Bob and if someone is feeding her they will stop!


----------



## Amin

Don't give up luv, I am sure you will get him back x


----------



## Sophiebee

I dont comment on this thread much but i think of you and check it everyday, so hoping bobby is found soon x


----------



## lazydays

Here's the friendliest cat I've ever met wanting belly rubs.....


----------



## Kitchen Maid

My heart drops when I check this thread as I so hope that what I'll see will be good news. Still thinking of Bobby and you LD ... wish we could all be there searching with you....


----------



## cava14 una

Sophiebee said:


> I dont comment on this thread much but i think of you and check it everyday, so hoping bobby is found soon x


So do I can't imagine how I would feel if it was one of my boys!!! You are doing all you can to find him{{hugs}}


----------



## Arnie83

Like so many others I look in here every day, and I always end up leaving with a wobble of my otherwise manly chin.

But if vibes work, we are all drawing him back to you and I'm sure he'll be home soon.


----------



## oliviarussian

Sophiebee said:


> I dont comment on this thread much but i think of you and check it everyday, so hoping bobby is found soon x


Me too


----------



## Soozi

Just waiting for the day we receive some happy news. Hope you are managing to cope LD thinking of you and still praying for Bobby to return home safely. Hugs x


----------



## slartibartfast

oliviarussian said:


> Me too


And me
Please, Bobby, come back!


----------



## Dumpling

I check this thread every day hoping for good news. Please, please come home Bobby.

I can't imagine how difficult this is for you, lazydays xx


----------



## Forester

I too, keep checking and hoping. I just wish that I lived close and could do something positive to help.

Please keep your spirits up LD. He's out there and he *will *be found.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Hi LD. I haven't posted much as I don't really 'know' you, but I'm hoping and praying along with everyone else....

Just wanted to let you know that I met a colleague yesterday who got her kitten at pretty much the same time I got Beatrice, the only difference being that Sammy is an outdoor cat while Beatrice is indoors.

Well, during December, Sammy went missing, and the family was heartbroken. They had more or less given up hope when, guess what, six weeks after he disappeared, he came strolling through the door, covered in fleas and very fat . Clearly he'd either found a feral group comprising very good hunters, or someone had been feeding him. So, hang on in there.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Again I am one who checks everyday for some news. I can't imagine what you must be going through but my thoughts and prayers are with you for Bobby's safe return


----------



## mudgekin

Like the others, I check every day to will Bobby home. Please don't give up hope.


----------



## huckybuck

And me  every time I see a post from LD my heart lifts for just a moment..


----------



## lazydays

Denise was saying she expected him back today, that Monty would now watch over him and help him home  her husband said he thought he would be home today too and I felt it myself too. I kept telling myself when he comes home you have to let him know how happy you are to see him and hide the sadness from him. It's strange how the mind works! 
Think we're all just desperate for something good to happen after an awful few weeks. I could certainly use some furry hugs


----------



## catcoonz

Paws crossed here and sending you hugs, xxx


----------



## moggie14

So sorry the wanderer hasn't returned yet - sending hugs xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Hugs and furry kisses from Potter&Mystique


----------



## Soozi

Hi LD I do hope you are keeping strong every day that passes must be a real trial for you but like others I'm sure you are still being positive. Bobby come home. Love and hugs being sent! XX


----------



## lazydays

Thankyou Soozi, it's just so difficult to look for him in this weather even when I'm making it out I'm not seeing many cats it's too wet and windy they must be hiding.

Been reading some stories of indoor cats being reunited with their slaves to keep my hopes up! One couple buried their cat only to get a phone call 4 months later from someone who had their cat in her garden with a collar and their contact details on! They'd buried an identical cat and their own came home. Can't imagine the emotional rollercoaster they had!


----------



## lazydays

Still no news unfortunately hopefully no news is good news. Just on the theme of missing cats I just saw on sky news a story about a missing cat. The owners went on holiday and when the neighbours went to feed her they couldn't find her so were searching all over until the slaves returned from their holidays to find the cat in the fireplace 7 weeks!!!!!!! Later. Amazingly she survived, had lost half her body weight but is fine.

Reminded me of a woman I worked with a few years back who phoned in and said she would be late because she'd gone to feed her brothers dog and it had gone out. Eventually she arrived at work in an awful state and was ringing around organising someone to stay at the house in case he came back and getting people to help her search. She didn't want to spoil her brother's holiday but after 3 days had to ring him in tears to tell him. He called her all sorts god angry and sad and finally told her the dog was on holiday with them 
She got quite a bit of stick and still does!


----------



## PetloverJo

Sorry Bobby is still not home. I really hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Charity

Thinking of your boy every day Sarah and hoping he comes home soon. xx


----------



## mudgekin

Thinking of you. I really feel that Bobby will come home. I still wonder if he is snugged up somewhere.

Lots of hugs


----------



## wyntersmum

Always checking 2-3 times a day goth fingers x. Sending big hopes


----------



## Polly G

I check every day and can't wait until I read that lovely Bobby is back home where he belongs x


----------



## alixtaylor

Always keeping a close eye on this thread and you and Bobby in our thoughts. xx


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts xxx


----------



## witchyone

I regularly check in the hope of some good news.


----------



## huckybuck

You are both always in my thoughts xx


----------



## georgypan

Still hoping and all fingers and paws crossed for Bobby's safe return. Sorry I haven't been able to check in lately.


----------



## lazydays

So it seems Bobby's girlfriend theory may have been another wild goose (or cat) chase! 
A friends dog was staying with me for the night while he's away, so we went for a walk at 7.30 this morning in the area he was reportedly spotted and I saw a very similar cat. I did think it was him from a distance sat on a window ledge and it wasn't until I was very close that I could see that this cat is more of a solid colour and has less markings than Bob but is very similar. 

A little disappointed but also glad as it's not that close and there's a couple of busy roads between here and there so I didn't like the thought of him being there. Most sources seem to say that house cats do not tend to go far and are more likely close by but in hiding. I'm hoping he's not far. 

I can't wait for this dog's owner to come home today. He normally walks her off the lead only putting it on to tie her outside a shop or in busy traffic areas but I refuse to walk her off lead.....I do not need another lost or injured pet on my hands! Unfortunately because he doesn't use it much she's not great on the lead so I've been dragged around. 
On top of that the poor girl isn't well, has barely touched food and has been vomiting froth and bile all morning. I rang her owner to tell him and he said oh she's like that sometimes so I said it's not normal take her to the vet. We'll see! She's about 5 now and has never seen a vet in her life. I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Soozi

Oh dear that's all you need having to worry about another pet!
I too think Bobby is not far away I just feel he's shacked up with someone who's feeding him and made him comfortable. Just keep looking wherever you can. Do you think it might be worth refreshing your posters and updating your info everywhere? People get a bit complacent when they see the same posters and can sometimes ignore them. Still praying for his safe return. Hugs xxx


----------



## Britt

I check this thread regularly hoping that your sweet Bobby will be back soon xx


----------



## lazydays

Soozi said:


> Oh dear that's all you need having to worry about another pet!
> I too think Bobby is not far away I just feel he's shacked up with someone who's feeding him and made him comfortable. Just keep looking wherever you can. Do you think it might be worth refreshing your posters and updating your info everywhere? People get a bit complacent when they see the same posters and can sometimes ignore them. Still praying for his safe return. Hugs xxx


Good idea I noticed a couple have been removed orcome down with bad weather Will put in paper again too xxx


----------



## bingolitle

lazydays said:


> Reminded me of a woman I worked with a few years back who phoned in and said she would be late because she'd gone to feed her brothers dog and it had gone out. Eventually she arrived at work in an awful state and was ringing around organising someone to stay at the house in case he came back and getting people to help her search. She didn't want to spoil her brother's holiday but after 3 days had to ring him in tears to tell him. He called her all sorts god angry and sad and finally told her the dog was on holiday with them
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good lord - I'll bet the air was blue during that conversation. She must have been beside herself!!!
> 
> Sending hugs to you by the dozen. Not the same as proper furry Bobby hugs I know - but we're all rooting for you and Bobby to be reunited soon!!!!!


----------



## witchyone

Really hoping to see a Bobby's home thread on here soon. Come on Bobby get home now, we are all so worried.


----------



## huckybuck

I dreamt last night that I came on to PF today and he'd come home. I'm sos sad this isn't the case as yet. I just hope it is a sign though


----------



## Azriel391

Checking in with more come home vibes for Bobby and hugs of support for you x


----------



## Jiskefet

Every time I see this thread updated, I am hoping he has been found....

Bobby, where are you???


----------



## tiggerdonkey

Come home Bobby boy

When our Bobby went away (luckily he returned the next morning) I spent some time googling it, as you do. I read quite a few stories of mainly male cats disappearing but coming back after days/weeks. One story said their male cat went away for over 2 months, then came strolling in like nothing happened!

I'm sure he will be fine, he will come home for some dreamies soon

Fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## lazydays

huckybuck said:


> I dreamt last night that I came on to PF today and he'd come home. I'm sos sad this isn't the case as yet. I just hope it is a sign though


Oooh I hope you are a secret psychic.....the day's not over yet


----------



## lazydays

tiggerdonkey said:


> Come home Bobby boy
> 
> When our Bobby went away (luckily he returned the next morning) I spent some time googling it, as you do. I read quite a few stories of mainly male cats disappearing but coming back after days/weeks. One story said their male cat went away for over 2 months, then came strolling in like nothing happened!
> 
> I'm sure he will be fine, he will come home for some dreamies soon
> 
> Fingers and paws crossed for you


Dreamies  He can dream on! He is going to be in so much trouble he will not be allowed treats and I will be so cross with him for 0.0000001 seconds


----------



## tiggerdonkey

lazydays said:


> Dreamies  He can dream on! He is going to be in so much trouble he will not be allowed treats and I will be so cross with him for 0.0000001 seconds


LOL yeah I know that feeling, any anger is instantly gone the second you see their little face


----------



## Soozi

Hi LD
I know you would have posted had there been any news but still hoping for Bobby's return I still believe he's not far away. Did you refresh all his lost info?
Hugs
Sue xxx


----------



## lazydays

I've replaced and added new posters and tried to bump him up on Facebook pages a lady thought she saw him in her garden but it's not from where the 2 lookalikes are so I'm not holding my breath. 
Have been looking but the weather was atrocious so hardly any pets around 

Come home Bob!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Been following this for ages, just had nothing to add. Huge hugs honey xxx


----------



## wyntersmum

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susan M

Come on Bobby! You can't really want to be out in the cold naughty boy!


----------



## mudgekin

You and Bobby are always in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are still in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Forester

Still sending vibes that Bobby *will *find his way back home.


----------



## catcoonz

Always thinking of you and Bobby hun, xxx


----------



## lazydays

Forester said:


> Still sending vibes that Bobby *will *find his way back home.


He'd want to hurry on, Denise is having a bad time again  Need some positive news for once!


----------



## sarahecp

lazydays said:


> He'd want to hurry on, Denise is having a bad time again  Need some positive news for once!


Oh no  that doesn't sound good  please send my love and hugs to Den xx


----------



## Forester

lazydays said:


> He'd want to hurry on, Denise is having a bad time again  Need some positive news for once!


Oh No . Poor Den . Life's not fair. Why do the awful things happen to the nicest people?


----------



## lazydays

Disappointment after disappointment after disappointment today only made better by bumping into Little Miss Friendly again! 
3 Bobby lookalikes in 1 little minute had me flapping around to be disappointed 3 times! It was quite upsetting. 
Interestingly, I messaged Little Miss Friendly's mum to say "I see you put the collar on her I saw her today" and sent a photo. Unbelievably it isn't her cat as the collar was a different colour. Just another identical cat with the same short legs, persistent squeaky meow and super friendliness who happened to be wandering around without a collar for 2 months before getting a collar put on in the same week!

When LMF had finished rolling around on my feet she laid on her back and grabbed onto my legs she is tooooooo friendly and utterly adorable. In the distance I spotted a sitting cat and thought is that Bob? I knew there was another similar cat around but as I got closer it looked more and more like him but it wasn't. As I was walking off, another Bobalike ran through the same garden, again not him!

I'm going trapping ferals next week a minute away and said wouldn't it be hilarious if greedy guts Bob appeared for sardines at the trapping?! Nothing would surprise me!

Here's Bobalike No. 1









Bobalike No. 2 was too quick just caught him behind fence near No 1










And super Little Miss Friendly









Can I have my leg back please LMF?










The search continues! Come on Bobster


----------



## Soozi

Hi LD I am so pleased you are still staying positive, it's the only way Hun! I think of you and Bobby everyday hoping for good news! Take care! X

Those cats are gorgeous!


----------



## sarahecp

What gorgeous Bob lookalikes :001_wub: :001_wub:

I too think of you and Bobby everyday, and hope and pray that he's home really soon and everytime I'm on here that I'll see that thread we're all hoping so much for. 

Stay positive hun xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

You are still in our thoughts and I really hope that one day I'll see your name under the heading screaming "He's Back!!!" 

Positive vibes still coming your way. xx

'


----------



## Charity

Can you believe there are so many Bob lookalikes! He's not exactly common and garden is he? One day it will be Bobby xx


----------



## lazydays

Charity said:


> Can you believe there are so many Bob lookalikes! He's not exactly common and garden is he? One day it will be Bobby xx


I know lol! I had never seen a Bobalike before he went missing. When its dark they could easily be mistaken! I can see why a few people in that area think they've seen him it's only looking closely you can notice the differences, I really thought the one on the metal box was him. All lookalikes are around a 10 min walk away I wonder if his daddy is from that area! Still feel he's closer to home but I have to check anyway!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Still with you in this .


----------



## Polly G

Still checking every day and hoping to hear wandering Bobby is back


----------



## JaimeandBree

My heart still skips every time I see an update on this thread hoping it's good news, we're all still thinking of you LD x


----------



## cheekyscrip

just seen a rescue programme -cat was found - two years after!

things happen...


----------



## Soozi

cheekyscrip said:


> just seen a rescue programme -cat was found - two years after!
> 
> things happen...


Yes I have heard of it many times too. It's way too early to give up hope. X


----------



## Kitchen Maid

For just a few hours last Sunday, I felt that awful sense of anxiety and panic when Blackie spent 10+ hours outdoors from mid-afternoon until sometime after 1am. So very out of character for him.

Still hoping for a happy outcome for you, LD + Bobby no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Lulus mum

Hoping that your dearest wish comes true and Bobby returns.
I cant begin to understand how you must be feeling 
Please dont give up hope.
Maureen


----------



## lazydays

I dreamt I found him last night close by and somewhere a bit strange. I woke up in the middle of the night thinking I must look there tomorrow, I remember all this but don't remember where it was lol! If I wake up tonight I'll have to head straight out in case I forget again :/


----------



## Amin

lazydays said:


> I dreamt I found him last night close by and somewhere a bit strange. I woke up in the middle of the night thinking I must look there tomorrow, I remember all this but don't remember where it was lol! If I wake up tonight I'll have to head straight out in case I forget again :/


Then I hope dreams come true and you remember it well.

come home bobby


----------



## Summ3rain

Still thinking of you and Bobby everyday, and hoping for a happy ending xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

lazydays said:


> I dreamt I found him last night close by and somewhere a bit strange. I woke up in the middle of the night thinking I must look there tomorrow, I remember all this but don't remember where it was lol! If I wake up tonight I'll have to head straight out in case I forget again :/


Any joy with this ^^^^^?

If not, try to think of places close to you that you might consider 'strange'. I believe cats can project into our thoughts and it may have been Bobby letting you know he was nearby.

If nothing is coming to mind, look up your house on Google maps and see if you can prod the old grey matter that way from the satellite pics.

.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

lazydays said:


> I dreamt I found him last night close by and somewhere a bit strange.


I like to believe certain dreams come true. Especially this one  And sooner than later 
Lots of hugs x


----------



## lazydays

Feeling annoyed today. At this stage I'm pretty sure someone has taken my boy in. I just don't really know how to go about finding out who that is! I thinkI'll try the radio and local paper again and get the radio to specifically mention if you or anyone you know has taken in a presumed stray cat blah blah.

Found it very hard not to lose my temper at a woman locally who put a cat on facebook that turned up in her garden that day to update that same night saying she had found it a new home. I commented to say thats good that it's safe but you should still share it around someone could be looking for her..... Today in the exact same area I saw a litter box placed on top of a hedge and thought what if it's for that missing cat? I did try knocking on some doors there but only one man was in. He said he would ask the other neighbours about the litter box when they were in that evening. I also left a note in the litter box saying have you lost a cat? One was found in the next street earlier this week the finder can be contacted...... I hope this is the case and they get her back. 

I think it's going to be back to door knocking. There are probably a few who weren't home
previous times I've called. Its hard to tell whether many are inhabited or derelict!
He didn't appear for sardines at the feral trapping  

I think its 10 weeks tomorrow hes been gone, I don't want to check the no of weeks its too depressing


----------



## Polski

Not knowing is so hard. When Mac disappeared during bad weather and 3 weeks of pretty deep snow I really feared the worst, he was a feral garden dweller so I really didn't hold out much hope. 

I actually cried when he turned up about 3 months later. No idea where he had been but he was very clean but emaciated, I have a feeling he had got locked in somewhere while sheltering from the weather and while that enabled him to become white again it didn't provide the best diet.

It's hard but never give up hope


----------



## sarahecp

Oh Sarah :crying:

You and Bob are still in my thoughts, and always will be. 

Huge ((((((hugs)))))) xxxx


----------



## Ang2

As someone else suggested, don't even know if it was this thread..... I cant wait until someone invents a microchip/tracker, so we can trace them wherever they are!

I keep checking in, to see if Bobby is home.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Sending lots of love to Bob today. May he find his way home sooooon!


----------



## Soozi

I also keep thinking of LD and Bobby! Still think he's not far away. For what it's worth I too think he has been taken in and now they are loathe to give him up. Radio sounds a good idea! Hugs LD! XXX


----------



## lazydays

His feral mother went missing for around 3 months after she was neutered. That was awful....at first I thought the whole TNR experience had upset her and she was in a mood with us but when she didn't appear for food after 2 weeks I started to worry that she had had post op complications and died somewhere. I felt so guilty for putting her through it. I was in the shower 3 months later and OH started banging on door shouting at me to get out, I thought the place was on fire or something, but no it was Rosie on the windowsill stuffing her face. I stood there staring in amazement asking where shed been. She threw me a dirty look and continued to eat and has visited almost every day since!


----------



## huckybuck

So sorry this thread is still running 

I feel someone is probably looking after him too so only hope they are lovely kind people and he is being given lots of fuss. I hope they listen to the radio or read the newspaper and see how much he is being missed and contact you.

I just hope you find him safe and well, soon.


----------



## tiggerdonkey

Checking back in, so sorry to hear no sign of Bobby yet. Wishing you all the best, I'm sure he will come back when you least expect it


----------



## witchyone

Checking back too hoping for good news.


----------



## vivien

I have been reading every time I see this thread come up, hoping that Bobby has come home. Fingers crossed he will be home soon 

Viv xx


----------



## lazydays

People can be so annoying! Got a message on Facebook at 7 this morning saying message me when you wake up. Then say is your cat still missing? So I said yes. So he says oh I think he went through my garden and into the cemetery about half an hour ago. 
This person knows me, knows what a state I've been in over Bobby.......why didn't they ring or take a photo or try and tempt it over. 
Then he asked will he come if I call his name? Bit late now pal! I said I don't know I doubt it, just try calling bobs and rattle something. 

Rosie the feral called for breakfast this morning and doesn't seem well. She's losing her voice was trying to shout but croaked and I thought she was squinting one eye a bit so I'm worried about cat flu. 
Trapping her to neuter was a nightmare so I am reluctant to take her to a vet but am getting antibiotics to put in her food in the morning. I'd arranged to get it this evening but they closed early which was infuriating. Getting some for Fred the stray too just in case .....he's a bit older so more of a worry, but less so because he's a stray slob who regularly hops in bobs carrier for a nap so I can easily get him to a vet if needed 

Bad day!


----------



## lymorelynn

((())) still keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Amin

O Hun , wishing you better luck soon, come home Bobby.


----------



## Polski

Every time I see that you've posted my heart does a little leap and hopes this is the one where you say he's back. 

Hopefully it was a positive sighting...time to stalk the cemetery?


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry its not been a good day, one worry after another. Still hoping Bobby is hanging around somewhere and will come home soon. xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Every time I look for this thread, and every time I hope it is good news....

Come home Bobby!!!!!!


----------



## lazydays

Thanks all, I am. as heartbroken as the day he left and won't give up. More leaflets out today and a heap more tomorrow doing the same areas again in case they discarded first lot. KNOW he's ok. I just feel it. Hes one of those challenges that has been sent to test me. Ok point proven, I'm tested enough return him please. Wonder if he's in cemetery saying prayers he often sits in a praying pose lol. 
Come home Mr bobs


----------



## lazydays

Polski said:


> Every time I see that you've posted my heart does a little leap and hopes this is the one where you say he's back.
> 
> Hopefully it was a positive sighting...time to stalk the cemetery?


Defo time to stalk the cemetery I'm definitely a believer in the living being far more dangerous than the dead and I probably mentioned before Bobby is a very good judge of character. Alarm set for 6 and everything crossed


----------



## Polski

lazydays said:


> Thanks all, I am. as heartbroken as the day he left and won't give up. More leaflets out today and a heap more tomorrow doing the same areas again in case they discarded first lot. KNOW he's ok. I just feel it. Hes one of those challenges that has been sent to test me. Ok point proven, I'm tested enough return him please. Wonder if he's in cemetery saying prayers he often sits in a praying pose lol.
> Come home Mr bobs


How far is the cemetery from yours? Have a thorough blast with the vacuum and leave a trail of the contents leading to yours?


----------



## Summ3rain

I hope Bobby is somewhere warm and dry today. Hugs to you, LD x


----------



## Susan M

Fingers and paws crossed, come home Bobby xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey

Just wishing some extra hopeful wishes in from us and all our donkeys


----------



## lazydays

tiggerdonkey said:


> Just wishing some extra hopeful wishes in from us and all our donkeys


Thanks Slaves & Donks, I was just looking at your thread actually and they remind me of him. Been waiting all day to hear back from the local magazine when the deadline is to get another ad in. Nightmare to get hold of people here! 
I saw a reunited cat on Facebook yesrerday who had been gone over 4 months and was with an elderly couple a mile away who had taken him in the day he went missing....hoping something similar has happened to me boy and I can find him!

Still feeling confident I'll find him just need a brainwave to know where to look! We are in the middle of the town and there are so many directions he might've headed in!


----------



## lazydays

Unfortunately not much to report  the local fortnightly magazine was out yesterday and I received 2 calls from older people living in the same street.
The first call was an old man who made very little sense and all I really got from the conversation was he had seen a cat going between houses number 1 & 2 down his street which is a few minutes walk from me.

Around half an hour later I got there in time to see a tabby coming back out from between number 1&2 which wasnt that much like Bobby. I thought this must be the cat and had a quick look around before going home. When I got home an old lady from the other end of that street rang and said she wasn't positive it was the same cat but a similar cat had been hanging round with ferals in the grounds of some holiday villas which back onto her garden and she feeds them. The cat has been visiting her garden almost every day for at least a month but hadn't been yet yesterday. 

I tried to get more of a description for her but all she could add was that it wasa dark cat, quite a lot bigger than most of the cats around and mad for chasing the others. All sound like him but I'm not getting too excited. She is going to ring as soon as this cat arrives next time so I can go up and have a look. I've put some leaflets down that street and also in the holiday homes and will continue to cross my fingers x


----------



## Charity

Lets keep hoping this will be the one. Come on Bobby, you are so missed. xx


----------



## Amin

hope its Bobby.


----------



## Ang2

Can she get a photo of him?


----------



## Buttons1

That sounds quite promising. Does it sound like it could be him? Is she able get hold of him and keep him inside until you arrive?


----------



## dagny0823

How very promising! I do hope it's him and you manage to bring him home. I check this thread every time there's an update, hoping it's the best news. I'll settle for calling this "good news" until I hear otherwise.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Fingers and paws still tightly crossed in our household for Bobby's safe return x


----------



## MinkyMadam

Hoping and praying it's your boy and he's home safe with you very soon. X


----------



## lazydays

Ang2 said:


> Can she get a photo of him?


Not really no, I did ask but she said she had no idea how to she could barely use the landline! She did say that when this cat visits it will stay in her garden a while, often lounging for hours if it's sunny so that if she rang as soon as he arrived and put food down he would most probably still be there in the 5 minutes it would take to get there. 
She also said if he's around when one of the kids or grandkids were there she'd see if they could get a pic.


----------



## Britt

I really hope it's him. That would be great to see him reunited with his family


----------



## lazydays

Buttons1 said:


> That sounds quite promising. Does it sound like it could be him? Is she able get hold of him and keep him inside until you arrive?


I'm really not sure. I asked was he fluffy but she said oh I'm not really too sure I only know he's very big and dark. If she could confirm he was fluffy and not short haired I'd be more likely to think it was him but there are just so many ferals around it's hard to tell. Though 99% of the ferals I've seen are short haired.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh gosh, praying and hoping it's him. I hope she phones soon either way so you can see for yourself.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Paws crossed xxx


----------



## bingolitle

One day it WILL be Bobby. And he'll say ... Hi Mum. Where's lunch? As if he'd never been away. 

Stay strong! ((hugs))

Fingers, paws, eyes and everything else crossed that this day comes soon!


----------



## vivien

I am really hoping it is Bobby and you will both be reunited. Praying it is him.

Viv xx


----------



## cava14 una

I really hope it's him and he's home soon!!


----------



## cuddlycats

hope it is bobby and he is home soon ,


----------



## lazydays

still no sign of Bobby 

Still looking! Turkey is in the oven and it's making me very sad. Bobby loves turkey. 

There have been lots of stories of cats being reunited after a long time recently which are keeping my hopes up. One was missing 10 weeks and the owners went out calling his name and no sign of him and they got home and he walked in 5 mins behind them. They're not sure if it was a coincidence or if he heard them and followed them home. 
I'll go for a walk soon and shout "Bobby come out, come home, there's turkey in the oven" see if it works!

I have been tagged in 3 posts of found cats in the town,one was black and has been being fed since before Xmas and has only been put as found now because the woman thought she was stray but when she took her to be spayed she had already been done. 
Another was a tabby, but younger and lighter with a collar. There was a third that was white and absolutely nothing like Bobby obviously. 

I still appreciate the fact that people are thinking of me and Bobby and keeping an eye out though 
I've been looking around where the last calls came from but am yet to find a cat that looks like him! 

I thought he had come home last night when I heard a mew and went and shone a torch out the window saw 2 eyes that came running towards me but it was one of the others I feed 

Still hopeful! Come on little man.....your turkey awaits!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp

Sarah, I'm sorry there's still no sign of Bob  You are both always in my thoughts and always will be xx

Let's hope, pray and keep everything crossed that the smell of your delicious turkey brings Bob home. 

The good thing is, people are still looking out for him and you are not giving up hope, your boy is out there, come on Bob show yourself and get your bum home.


----------



## PetloverJo

Come on Bobby come home. Make Easter Sunday an even better day for your mummy.


----------



## Britt

I was really hoping that Bobby would be back home by now. This is so sad.


----------



## Soozi

I think we all think of Bobby often! and where he might be. I do still think he is living somewhere safely! But would so want him to come home. Big hugs to you LD!  XXX


----------



## PetloverJo

Come on Bobby come home. Make Easter Sunday an even better day for your mummy.


----------



## Polly G

Still thinking of you and Bobby xx


----------



## Charity

We haven't forgotten you Bobby, we still want you back home with your Mum xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Bobby, where are you? Your mummy loves you and misses you. Come home darling


----------



## Ang2

Still praying that Bobby comes home


----------



## cuddlycats

I really hope bobby walks in one day looks at you as if to say what is up and gives you a cuddle , 
my husbands cat tibs when he was a teenager about 30 years ago , came to them one day as they realised something had been going in their coal bunker of a night through a hole in the side , then one day they left food out and a raggedy skinny little cat came out the bunker and stayed for 6 years with them , he said his granddad always said tibbs was a chippy cat as he would not eat fish if they gave it raw but if they fried it up he loved it , one day he went out and didn't come back for 4 years then in the middle of summer they had the back door open and in walked a scraggy skinny ginger cat walked over to their old dog sam and licked him on the nose sam got up sniffed him then curled back up to sleep ,
the cat then went over and lay in the corner were his bed used to be , they could not believe it after all that time but went over and looked at his tummy were he had a distinctive white mark sure enough it was there , 
he stayed then till a few years later he was found on the doorstep dying the neighbour had pigeons and had put rat poison down to stop them getting in his bird loft and tibbs had eaten the dead rat , 
my hubby often says I wonder were tibbs went to on his adventure , 
I hope you see bobby home again soon


----------



## lazydays

Another text message received last night from a lady 7 miles away who thinks it's possible her friend took Bobby in around Christmas. 
There's a bit of confusion over colour though as she said maybe this cat might be more black/brown than black/grey. It's very hard to say he's either really! He looked very grey after his grooming but when his fur got longer it was more brown. He definitely has grey rings on his tail but the lady who messaged said she really doesn't remember details and had just spotted a pic of Bobby and thought that looks like the same cat. 

Apparently the cat turned up in her friends garden and was friendly and stuck around so she took it in. I asked if she could ask the lady to send a photo but she said the lady doesnt do technology so she will visit her at the weekend and get a photo to send. 
She was very nice, a cat lover herself, she said she feels really bad now in case it's not him and she disappoints me but I said I'm just glad people are still noticing the missing posts and would rather rule out another lead than miss him! Plus I've had people contact me about pure white cats so it must be a closer match than those!!

As always, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, if he'd travelled it would explain why I haven't found him or had definite sightings, but she didn't seem sure enough to get too excited.


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh I do hope it is him.
Good luck xxx


----------



## Jellypi3

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## idris

You can't afford to pass up anything that sounds even vaguely hopeful. It must be a right rollercoaster for you. Fingers crossed, toes crossed, eyes crossed, pretty please Bastet give a happy result this time. :yesnod:


----------



## ALR

I really really hope it's him. It's nice of that lady to take in a cat in the cold (even if he turns out not to be your cat). 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I really hope this is your boy. All fingers, toes & paws are crossed for you here at Moggy Towers. xx

Although, I must commend you on being a far better person than me because I'd be picking that woman up the minute she put the phone down and driving to her friends house to find out ASAP! 

To have gone that distance, he may have accidentally gotten locked in a delivery van or car boot. 

.


----------



## JTK79

hope you find him soon x


----------



## Ang2

Oh please let it be Bobby


----------



## Forester

Its great that people are still looking out for him. Desperately hoping that this *will *be Bobby.


----------



## JaimeandBree

My heart is in my mouth for you LD, I really hope it's him this time. The timing would be right wouldn't it, he went missing just before Christmas didn't he? xx


----------



## georgypan

Oh please let it be him! As the others have said, you can never pass up a chance that it's Bobby and one day it really will be him. I hope this is it.


----------



## sarahecp

Sarah, keeping everything tightly crossed that this is Bobby xxx


----------



## clairescats

Everything crossed for you that its Bobby x


----------



## ScampiCat

Really, really hoping it is Bobby and that you can be reunited again soon!


----------



## Soozi

Hope and pray with all my heart that it is Bobby! Very hard not to get your hopes up but if it was around Christmas the time ties in. Good luck hun, thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Polly G

Keeping everything crossed that this is your lovely Bobby and he is soon back home with you xx


----------



## dagny0823

Every time I see an update on this thread, I get so hopeful and excited. Please, please, please let this be the time that I can stop reading the thread because the next thread will be "Bobby's Home!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Paws and fingers crossed for a swift and happy ending


----------



## dagny0823

MoggyBaby said:


> I really hope this is your boy. All fingers, toes & paws are crossed for you here at Moggy Towers. xx
> 
> Although, I must commend you on being a far better person than me because I'd be picking that woman up the minute she put the phone down and driving to her friends house to find out ASAP!
> 
> To have gone that distance, he may have accidentally gotten locked in a delivery van or car boot.
> 
> .


 I was thinking the same thing---I'd be in the car, now, it's only 7 little miles--it's practically right around the corner. I'd be sick waiting all weekend to hear back.


----------



## Charity

I feel sick with excitement that it might be your Bobby, please, please, please! Don't think any of us will sleep tonight waiting to hear. Don't think I could wait that long either.


----------



## moggie14

Topping up the 'let it be Bobby' vibes - everything crossed for you


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Fingers crossed that it's Bobby


----------



## bingolitle

Sitting here with everything crossed for you!!!!

<<<hugs>>>


----------



## MinkyMadam

Like others, I'm hoping and praying this is your boy! Will keep everything crossed for you. X


----------



## lazydays

MoggyBaby said:


> I really hope this is your boy. All fingers, toes & paws are crossed for you here at Moggy Towers. xx
> 
> Although, I must commend you on being a far better person than me because I'd be picking that woman up the minute she put the phone down and driving to her friends house to find out ASAP!
> 
> To have gone that distance, he may have accidentally gotten locked in a delivery van or car boot.
> 
> .


If I drove I would  If it's Bobby I'll kick myself that I didn't get a lift to go look sooner


----------



## Britt

Paws and fingers crossed that it is your dear Bobby!


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh god I hope it's him! Keeping everything crossed here


----------



## lazydays

Sitting here impatiently waiting ad wondering at what stage of the weekend I will hear. Though the woman who text was nice I don't want to risk annoying her by nagging her just in case the friend has become attached if it's Bob and I need someone to talk sense into her and say hand the baby over before Sarah gets mad!

Am I brown?








Or grey?








Brown?








Or Grey?








Oh Bobby, you naughty colour changing puddy tat!


----------



## sarahecp

If I lived closer I would have driven you over there instantly. 


Come on beautiful Bob, please please please please let it be you.


----------



## Polski

I would say hes brown/black. 

I do hope this is Bobby and your days of worrying and wondering can end, lord only knows how you must be feeling because I was in a state after a few hours.

Floss disappeared for 7 hours today, she never disappears, she has better recall than most dogs when I whistle and after 4 hours I started worrying by 7 hours I was really panicking (I even text my neighbour asking if she had seen her) Finally as i'm thinking of ringing vets she runs up to me as I'm whistling her in the garden....very vocal and chirruping. 

Not a clue where she had been and why she didnt come running as normal but I nearly cried with relief so fingers crossed this is the call that counts for you.


----------



## lazydays

sarahecp said:


> If I lived closer I would have driven you over there instantly.
> 
> Come on beautiful Bob, please please please please let it be you.


Thanks Sarah  I've never actually been to the place before either, I think it's some rural village. Hopefully one with kind residents who don't like keeping people waiting


----------



## Jellypi3

Have they sent you a pic


----------



## Amin

Hope we see Bobby soon  come home Lad.


----------



## Soozi

Oh LD It's not too far is there nobody who could take you? It must be hell not knowing if it's Bobby or not. Is a taxi out of the question. I do hope you can get over there soon hun. Thinking of you and hoping. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

He looks like a classic brown to me!!

Praying it's him.


----------



## lazydays

huckybuck said:


> He looks like a classic brown to me!!
> 
> Praying it's him.


I think brown too, only when just groomed or in the sun he looks grey, just thought I'd ask opinions because I didn't want to talk myself into him being brown because the woman who text said so.


----------



## lazydays

Jellypi3 said:


> Have they sent you a pic


Still waiting


----------



## lazydays

Soozi said:


> Oh LD It's not too far is there nobody who could take you? It must be hell not knowing if it's Bobby or not. Is a taxi out of the question. I do hope you can get over there soon hun. Thinking of you and hoping. xxx


I'm working this morning but if I haven't heard by this evening I can get a lift there if I can find out where she lives. I was hoping when she said weekend she meant last night or this morning but now I'm thinking I should've asked her to specify which weekend!


----------



## Charity

Fingers crossed, sending you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Little Zooey

I've been following this thread since the beginning, with my heart in my mouth every time I see a new post from you. Why don't you contact this woman mid morning to explain simply how hard it has been over the past months with sightings and getting your hopes up, only to have them dashed. I can see you've been very sensible, but I also know how much it must have hurt.

Arrange a visit this evening and take some photographs with you. Best of luck!


----------



## Buttons1

I would say he's brown.

I really hope it's him. Ive got everything crossed.


----------



## Susan M

Oh I am so hoping this is Bobby, Sarah! So many things would make sense
Fingers and paws crossed you hear/can go and look today.


----------



## Polly G

Great that you can get a lift later - I hope with all my heart that this is your lovely Bobby xx


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## Forester

If I could have three wishes one would be that this *is *Bobby.


----------



## Ali71

Hoping and praying for good news, please let it be Bobby x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

It's my birthday today and I think birthday wishes must come true so I wish ... for Bobby to come home to you xx


----------



## lazydays

Ragdollsfriend said:


> It's my birthday today and I think birthday wishes must come true so I wish ... for Bobby to come home to you xx


Thankyou, I hope you've had a lovely Birthday x


----------



## dagny0823

Colour me grumpy, but really I don't think this woman understands how long you've been waiting to hear about your Bobby, nor does she understand how awful it is when a pet goes missing. Otherwise, she'd be a bit more proactive about this. I don't think at this point it's rude or anything to ring her up and see about getting in to see him. Take a taxi, a bus, anything. Honestly, I don't know how you've held out this long---I would have been bothering her constantly. 

I would call him brown, btw, judging by most of the pictures. I think most people, especially if they aren't super into cat colours, would as well.

Fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## spotty cats

Not sure what's meant by "grey", do you mean blue or silver? He is brown though.

Hope the found cat is Bobby.


----------



## Soozi

I'm wondering if the woman who contacted LD now knows that the lady with the cat doesn't want to give it up if she thinks the owners may have been found? She must know by now that the cat is chipped. Who knows what's going on!


----------



## Charity

I wondered that. I keep coming back every five minutes to see if there's any news.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> I wondered that. I keep coming back every five minutes to see if there's any news.


I keep checking too Charity! Waiting anxiously! X


----------



## Charity

I've just re-read Sarah's message and the lady is seeing her friend this weekend, she could be going for Sunday lunch so could be quite a wait yet.


----------



## cuddlycats

keep checking back for news ,


----------



## lazydays

Sorry ladies had nothing to report she is going round to get a photo at 4. I messaged this morning just saying sorry I don't mean to nag you but did you manage to get a photo yet? She said no really sorry I can go around 4 today is that ok? 
What can u say? No its not really I'd rather u got off your ass n went now  or just give me the address and I'll go myself 
The main problem is I know nothing about the woman who took the cat in, I don't even know if she knows the friend has messaged me or if she's just planning on turning up saying let me get a photo of the cat.
I just said that's ok I appreciate it. Just wasn't sure whether to spend my day off replacing posters and searching or arranging a lift and defrosting Bob's turkey lol


----------



## m1xc2

.


----------



## lazydays

I'm clock watching now time is dragging and I've got a sick nervous feeling like I'm in a dentist waiting room. I'm not even excited, I'm just dreading more disappointment :crying:


----------



## Charity

I hope the lady knows her friend has been in contact and its been with her agreement otherwise it could be awkward. I shall keep looking at the clock now


----------



## huckybuck

I will keep coming back to check now too


----------



## sarahecp

lazydays said:


> I'm clock watching now time is dragging and I've got a sick nervous feeling like I'm in a dentist waiting room. I'm not even excited, I'm just dreading more disappointment :crying:


I think we're all going to be clock watching with you and watching this thread like hawks.

I can imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you xxx

Please can we all send let this be Bob vibes.


----------



## Jannor

sending vibes ... good luck


----------



## Summ3rain

((Hugs)) Thinking of you and Bobby


----------



## lazydays

Why do I keep refreshing pf as if there's gonna be a message saying here he is lol. 
OH has gone to his friends to watch football, they're not allowed to watch it in the pub in case his friend has to take me to collect me boy :wink:


----------



## Polly G

Oh LD I have my heart in my mouth so I can only imagine how you are feeling. Sending lots of positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Soozi

Every minute must be excruciatingly slow. Oh hun I do hope you can find out soon one way or the other. I just can't imagine how nerve racking this is for you. Huge hugs! xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

PLEASE let it be Bobby....


----------



## Ang2

The wait is killing me!


----------



## moggie14

Topping up the vibes, I hope you have some good news soon - I think it would make every one of the forum's members year


----------



## Charity

Why does time go so slow when you're waiting for something important


----------



## flev

Watching and waiting here too...please, please let it be Bobby.


----------



## ALR

The wait is killing me. I wish she'd text you already. Did she text?

Really really hoping its Bobby. Keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## jess91

Praying for you x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Everyone here at Moggy Towers is also sitting with baited breath and hoping with all our hearts that Bobby will be home with you this evening. xx

.


----------



## lazydays

I'm so cross! She just text (an hour later than said) to say, cats are out....going to have a cup of tea and if they're not back they'll go look for them. 
I'm assuming she didn't have the sense to tell her friend she was coming and to keep it in then! I just replied asking if her friend knows if it's male or female! Was tempted to say "There's no time for tea! Go get him!"


----------



## Ali71

Oh I so hope it is him, would be the best news!


----------



## Polski

Have you considered that she is stalling? Maybe her friend has become attached to this cat and doesn't want to let it go. 

I really hope its Bobby for you


----------



## Britt

She's having tea while we are all waiting with you not knowing if it's Bobby or not


----------



## Summ3rain

You're too polite LD! Really hope they hurry up so you can find out!!


----------



## lazydays

Polski said:


> Have you considered that she is stalling? Maybe her friend has become attached to this cat and doesn't want to let it go.
> 
> I really hope its Bobby for you


I have but tbh I would think she'd either not message or say no it's not the same cat. I just don't know


----------



## Charity

Its good to know she's got more than one cat then, if its Bobby, it won't be quite such a wrench as just having the one. You must have the patience of a saint LD, I'd be saying "could I come round and see him?" :mad2: Patience may be a virtue but I haven't got it!


----------



## cuddlycats

your so patient I have no patience I would have been in a taxi by now sat having a cuppa with them lol ,
hope its him


----------



## lazydays

She said "They always come back. I wouldn't trust her on boy/girl so I'd rather look myself"

I was like how are you going to tell?! Do you know what you're looking for? 

I'd already told her he was neutered young so no sign of nuts! I'd have to have him and Rosie stood side by side, tails in the air with my face about a foot away to tell the difference!


----------



## sarahecp

Charity said:


> Its good to know she's got more than one cat then, if its Bobby, it won't be quite such a wrench as just having the one. You must have the patience of a saint LD, I'd be saying "could I come round and see him?" :mad2: Patience may be a virtue but I haven't got it!


I'm the same as you Charity, no patience whatsoever.

I'd tell her there's no time for tea, you NEED to know NOW!!!


----------



## sarahecp

lazydays said:


> She said "They always come back. I wouldn't trust her on boy/girl so I'd rather look myself"
> 
> I was like how are you going to tell?! Do you know what you're looking for?
> 
> I'd already told her he was neutered young so no sign of nuts! I'd have to have him and Rosie stood side by side, tails in the air with my face about a foot away to tell the difference!


I wouldn't trust on the boy/girl either.


----------



## moggie14

At least you know she is there. Not much consolation in the waiting stakes but one step closer


----------



## huckybuck

I really feel your frustration - it's a shame you don't know where she lives or you could have a wander around there yourself!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

Can't you get a ride to this person's house and see for yourself???
There must be someone who can drive you there?


----------



## lazydays

I am THE unluckiest person in the world! If I had a winning lottery ticket I'd lose it!
If I went to go look at the cat you can guarantee that
a) A tiny ginger kitten would be handed to me "is this him?"
b) Bobby would turn up when I'm gone 
c) Some other not good scenario!


----------



## huckybuck

Please try to think positively LD - I do believe in positive vibes attracting and negative rebelling!!!


----------



## lazydays

huckybuck said:


> Please try to think positively LD - I do believe in positive vibes attracting and negative rebelling!!!


I'm trying but so fed up of being disappointed


----------



## lazydays

Jiskefet said:


> Can't you get a ride to this person's house and see for yourself???
> There must be someone who can drive you there?


I don't know where they live. I did ask in one message but was only told the name of the town and when I said I don't really know the area is her place easy to find she just said not really it's quite isolated but she'll sort the photo. Maybe she's afraid of some raving lunatic turning up at her friends house demanding she hand over a cat.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

lazydays said:


> Maybe she's afraid of some raving lunatic turning up at her friends house demanding she hand over a cat.


Can you perhaps say in case of any doubts your vet can help and determine if this cat is your Bobby. Your vet has the medical records and should be a reliable source. We are sending all positive vibes we can round up


----------



## Charity

I hope he doesn't turn out to be absolutely nothing like or we'll all go round and throttle her!


----------



## MollyMilo

I so hope it's your Bobby! 

Jump in a cab before it gets too late!!


----------



## Soozi

I just want to get something straight in my own mind as to LD being the bonafide owner if this cat is Bobby. If Bobby is chipped even with an old address then LD will have the microchip certification and card that's surely enough proof that she is the owner. This is all sounding a bit iffy now! but maybe I'm just losing my rag with this woman. :nonod:


----------



## Charity

Yes, from other similar cases I've read, LD is the legal owner having papers or microchip registration, its just unfortunate for the new adopter if the legal owner comes forward to claim their pet though if they stand their ground and refuse to give them back, it would have to be decided in a court. Lets not go down that avenue!


----------



## sarahecp

Soozi said:


> I just want to get something straight in my own mind as to LD being the bonafide owner if this cat is Bobby. If Bobby is chipped even with an old address then LD will have the microchip certification and card that's surely enough proof that she is the owner. This is all sounding a bit iffy now! but maybe I'm just losing my rag with this woman. :nonod:


My mum asked a similar thing this morning (was updating her on Sarah and Bob) my answer was, I believed that if a cat is chipped and you have proof of ownership then you have all the rights to have that cat back.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Yes, from other similar cases I've read, LD is the legal owner having papers or microchip registration, its just unfortunate for the new adopter if the legal owner comes forward to claim their pet though if they stand their ground and refuse to give them back, it would have to be decided in a court. Lets not go down that avenue!


Oooh no not meaning to open a can of worms just wondered why this woman that LD is in touch with is using delaying tactics. That's how it looks to me! All LD wants to know is if it's Bobby or not! why the whole weekend to wait for a photo which still wouldn't be conclusive proof. I could totally understand this situation if the cat was really far away but it's only about 7 miles. X


----------



## Zephodi

I'm not much one for commenting, I'd rather lurk but I'd just like to say my heart goes out to you and Bobby. I've been following this thread since the start and I'm on the edge of my seat for you, I so hope it's him!


----------



## idris

Give me the number i'll ring her.
I've never been known for my patience.
Still have everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Ang2

How much longer???????????????????????/


----------



## Charity

Maybe if she hasn't got pets herself, she doesn't understand the worry and urgency though she did seem quite sensitive at the beginning if it wasn't Bobby. If that was me, I'd have gone out of my way to sort it out on day one but then I know how I would feel. I suppose she does have to be sensitive to her friend's situation at possibly losing the cat, we're only looking at LD's side of things.


----------



## sarahecp

If I put myself in this ladies shoes and it was my friend that took in a cat I would have advised straight away she take the cat to a vet to get it scanned to check for a microchip. 

But then again, there are obviously people out there that don't think like that!


----------



## Soozi

sarahecp said:


> If I put myself in this ladies shoes and it was my friend that took in a cat I would have advised straight away she take the cat to a vet to get it scanned to check for a microchip.
> 
> But then again, there are obviously people out there that don't think like that!


Quite right Sarah if the woman has other cats I really find it hard to believe that she didn't make the necessary checks with her vet she must have realized he might be missed by the owner.  xxx


----------



## loroll1991

I have sat here this afternoon and read this thread from the beginning.

I really, really hope this is Bobby, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Britt

That woman uses excuses if you ask me


----------



## lazydays

I STILL have no photo or no address! She said she text a photo, I didn't get it so she asked was I on Facebook and said she'd send it on there but it's yet to appear! I text saying did you find me on Facebook. She replied with "I suppose" and a smiley. 

First she said got a photo will send it now, I couldn't catch the cat but unfortunately don't think it's yours as it's a girl with a confused face. 
So I said did you get a good look? (thinking if she couldn't get close enough to catch it how did she get close enough to sex it) she said "I could nearly tell by the head".

Then I said look if you can't get the photo to send could you send me the address and I'll try get a lift to go have a look. She said I'll send it on Facebook. My friend doesn't know why I was taking the photo because I didn't want to upset her children without being sure it was yours first.

In one of her first messages the other day she said she had a cat herself and gets panicked if she doesn't see her for half a day. So there is no excuse for her being an idiot!

I did tell her she could've just anonymously given me the address in the first place because I do not mind upsetting children one bit. It's ok for them to upset me when my baby is missing?


----------



## lazydays

Stupid faces you are supposed to be red  any steam coming out of ears emoticon around?


----------



## Forester

LD , I can't bear to think what you must be going through right now. 

If it is Bob , once he sees you LD he's not going to want to be with anyone else.:thumbup1: Bob will let everyone know who he belongs to.  I'm sure that he will be as pleased to see you as you are to see him.

ETA cross posted with LD above.


----------



## Britt

I have mixed feelings about that woman. You know I'm a cop and I trust my instincts. I hope she won't let you down, lazydays because I know you want your Bobby back.


----------



## Soozi

I think this woman us a complete wind up. What on earth is she up to playing mind games with you LD. so sad and angry for you hun.  xxx


----------



## idris

I'm very sorry to say I think there is to much procrastination going on for this to be genuine. Have you actually talked to the lady or is it all by text? Something in fact quite a few things are not ringing true. I could marmalise anyone who would put you through this. It's agony.:nonod:


----------



## AmsMam

Add me to the list of people who are not impressed with this woman mucking you around.

"I didn't want to upset the kids if it's not him" is SUCH a cop-out. It makes you the bad guy for trying to take their pet away. Nevermind that they might have taken yours. 

And if Bobby is chipped, then surely mum can pop this cat down to the vet to see if it IS him or not without telling the kids what's going on.

Edit: If there are any kids. I agree it's strange she would only bring it up now.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh LD, I have been checking constantly all weekend for updates and really could cry for you right now.

I hope I'm wrong but the cynical side of me says this seems very iffy. I'm starting think either it's a wind up from start to finish or the lady has realised her friend and children are too attached to the cat to give it up hence the stalling.

Still praying for a positive outcome though xxx


----------



## Charity

I must admit to getting a bit suspicious as she sounds like she's talking rubbish. If this is her friend, surely, she's seen the cat before so why is she telling you now she thinks its a girl with a confused face ??? Would she give you her friend's telephone number so you can speak to her direct? Also, if the friend's a woman with kids, I'd be surprised she doesn't have a computer or access to one. Its not adding up much is it?


----------



## Polly G

I have to agree with others - this sounds really odd. You must be going through hell right now and I really feel for you. I hope that if this woman has a conscience that it will make her do the right thing very soon. Hang on in there LD - things really must get better soon, Take care x


----------



## lazydays

Ok everyone it is NOT Bobby :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Polski

lazydays said:


> Ok everyone it is NOT Bobby :crying: :crying: :crying:


:-( did you get a photo?


----------



## MoggyBaby

lazydays said:


> Ok everyone it is NOT Bobby :crying: :crying: :crying:


Ohhhhhhh........ So so sorry.










.


----------



## Kimsey

Sending huge hugs. I can't even image what you have been put through this weekend.


----------



## sarahecp

I really would like to give this woman a piece of my mind   how dare she put you through this  

Ok we don't know if she is telling the truth or just a sicko making up lies, but can't disregard it, had a thought, might be a long shot, could you go on to google maps and look for isolated residential areas 7 miles from you.


----------



## Britt

lazydays said:


> Ok everyone it is NOT Bobby :crying: :crying: :crying:


Oh noooooooo, I'm so sorry. I know how hopeful you were 
I wish I'd see that woman, I'm not 100% sure she can be trusted.


----------



## Summ3rain

((((Hugs)))) I'm so sorry for what you've been put through


----------



## sarahecp

lazydays said:


> Ok everyone it is NOT Bobby :crying: :crying: :crying:


Oh Sarah   I'm so sorry hun

(((((( hugs)))))) xxxx

Ignore my last post


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I'm so sad for you and so angry for what you have been through the last couple of days. Heart breaking


----------



## lazydays

This is the cat.....


----------



## Polly G

I am so sorry LD - you must be heartbroken. People and life can be so cruel.
I am so sorry for what you have been put through over the last few days. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just gone back to look at your photos of Bobby and I can see straight away it's not the same. But it is a brown tabby so can understand why they thought it may be him.

You must be exhausted LD. 

I wish I lived hear you as I would be over with a huge bottle of wine and a big box of tissues tonight :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Forester

Oh LD , this has just been so cruel. Have you actually seen the photo yourself?

I am somewhat suspicious and would be inclined to leaflet / put posters up/ target everywhere I could think of approx. 7 miles away. If the woman did get cold feet and pull out for fear of upsetting her friends' kids other people living near her will have seen the cat . Hopefully one of them would get in touch if it does look like Bobby.

Sending ((( Hugs ))). If only you lived near to some of us we could help with your search.

ETA I've just seen the photo. I'm so , so sorry.


----------



## Soozi

What a blow hun I am so sorry! I just don't know what to say!  xxx


----------



## Charity

So sorry Sarah, after all that waiting. It so heartbreaking every time your hopes are up then dashed. Don't know what else to say. :cryin:


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so sorry Sarah  I was hoping (along with everyone else) that this time it would be bobby xx


----------



## lazydays

Thanks everyone, I'm ok. I have seen cats myself and been certain they were him so I'm not surprised other people get confused. 
Everyone close to me is like "How could she think that's Bobby" but I understand, she doesn't see this cat every day just saw a cat in her friends house one day and then later saw a picture of a some bit similar cat missing....she had no photos only her memory to compare the 2 and even at that probably wasn't paying much attention the first time she saw the cat because she didn't know someone who was looking for it. 

I didn't expect it to be him...though it made sense. If I had got this photo on Friday or yesterday I think I'd of been fine. It's just the messing around and now I've wasted a day off waiting around on stand by to go pick him up just in case when I could've been looking for him. Now it's getting dark  I'll still have my usual wander before bed. Wish I had better news!


----------



## Jiskefet

Oh no....
What a devastating blow, after getting your hopes up.

Bobby, where are you?????


----------



## idris

I'm sorry it's not him, be kind to yourself please, have a treat. Keep the faith. X


----------



## PetloverJo

So sorry it wasn't him. :crying::crying:


----------



## JaimeandBree

So sorry LD  *hugs* xxx


----------



## Susan M

So sorry it wasn't Bobby, Sarah  Hugs xxx


----------



## moggie14

So very sorry hun, massive hugs to you, I cannot imagine your disappointment tonight bless you xx


----------



## georgypan

What can I say? So terribly disappointed for you LD.


----------



## Ang2

Gutted for you!


----------



## Little Zooey

I can only add to what everyone else has said. When we had our little ferrets stolen many years ago, I went to see every rescue picked up in the south east for a whole year. I can remember how it felt and even worse, as time went by, I wasn't even sure I would recognise them as they change their coats so much (even going from pastel polecat to silver). We did bring most of those rescues home and finally ended up with seventeen living indoors, but it's something that I will never forget. Don't give up hope... :crying:


----------



## cuddlycats

so sorry its not him but would be very suspicious of the women , hope she hasn't told her friend and they have took a photo of another cat just to put you off the scent would explain the long wait , I don't trust people so would have had to go look myself ,
I would try and find what area it is and leaflet it heavily ,
sending a hug ((((((((((((())))))))))))))


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm so sorry.  Thinking of you and sending big hugs. X


----------



## loroll1991

I am really sorry


----------



## lazydays

cuddlycats said:


> so sorry its not him but would be very suspicious of the women , hope she hasn't told her friend and they have took a photo of another cat just to put you off the scent would explain the long wait , I don't trust people so would have had to go look myself ,
> I would try and find what area it is and leaflet it heavily ,
> sending a hug ((((((((((((())))))))))))))


I had heard of the area before but never been there then when asking around ppl were sayingthere is like zero cchance of him getting there unless he got in a car or van. It's too rural and from where I live the route would be a ridiculously unlikely one on foot. 
I do think the cat is similar enough to someone who hasn't seem him to think it's possible it's hom but I will definitely get some leaflets and posters out that way as it is so isolated most people from that area come here to do their shopping.

She apologised on Facebook that it wasn't bobby and for the wait and asked that if I saw any similar missing posts in my search for him to forward her on the link as she's not happy with her friend taking the cat in without any effort to locate an owner.

Hopefully he is still close then!!!!


----------



## lazydays

When I say ridiculously unlikely I mean like a beach walk and swim!


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

LD are you located close to me? I'll come over with a bottle of wine (or three) and some feel good, soppy movies <3 

I'm SO sorry. I've had a cat go missing so I know exactly how you feel  My heart goes out to you


----------



## lazydays

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> LD are you located close to me? I'll come over with a bottle of wine (or three) and some feel good, soppy movies <3
> 
> I'm SO sorry. I've had a cat go missing so I know exactly how you feel  My heart goes out to you


Unfortunately not. I'm in Ireland


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

Maybe one day will road trip it with wine haha. If there's ever anything I can do, let me know. And I'm always here if you need to talk <3


----------



## lazydays

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Maybe one day will road trip it with wine haha. If there's ever anything I can do, let me know. And I'm always here if you need to talk <3


Haha Thankyou  I think I'd have to stock up as the wine wouldn't last long on the journey! If I wasn't up in the morning I'd nearly hit the whiskey saved for medicinal purposes only


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I think, given the circumstances, you're well within your right to hit that whiskey  Just whenever is a good idea. Not if you have to be up.


----------



## Britt

cuddlycats said:


> so sorry its not him but would be very suspicious of the women , hope she hasn't told her friend and they have took a photo of another cat just to put you off the scent would explain the long wait , I don't trust people so would have had to go look myself ,
> I would try and find what area it is and leaflet it heavily ,
> sending a hug ((((((((((((())))))))))))))


That's what I'm thinking. This is very suspicious .....


----------



## Ali71

Just caught up with this, this morning, so very sorry it wasn't Bobby. I can't even imagine how disappointing it must be for you.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## vivien

I am do sorry it wasn't Bobby.  I really hope you find him soon. Big hugs from me and the boys. 

Viv xx


----------



## clairescats

Im so sorry it wasn't him i was really praying it was. Can't imagine how you must be feeling :crying:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hey LD, truly sorry to hear it wasn't Bobby. I like your idea of putting some posters in this other area where the supermarket is. 
Sending hugs x


----------



## jill3

So sorry it wasn't Bobby


----------



## huckybuck

Thought about you last night and wondered if there was a local radio you could contact or local free newspaper who might be happy to write a brief story? You may cover a larger area this way and perhaps reach someone who hasn't yet heard about Bobby?


----------



## ALR

Aw I'm really sorry it's not Booby. I had a lot of hope given the timeline etc. 

I really hope you find your boy soon.


----------



## lazydays

huckybuck said:


> Thought about you last night and wondered if there was a local radio you could contact or local free newspaper who might be happy to write a brief story? You may cover a larger area this way and perhaps reach someone who hasn't yet heard about Bobby?


Have done this a couple of times but not for a few weeks so no harm in trying again


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am so sorry its not bobby had my fingers crossed for you. I know how you feel my cat went missing for only 22 days but had several sighting where you wait for further information from the people, the cat doesn't come back or is the wrong cat. I'll keep fingers and paws crossed he comes back through to door to you ours did.


----------



## Britt

What if those women don't tell the truth? What if it is Bobby but that the other woman wants to keep him? It is sad but in my job I have a tendency not to believe what people say.

Your Bobby is there somewhere, LD and I really hope that you will be reunited soon.


----------



## georgypan

My neighbour has asked me for the loan of a cat carrier to take her cat to the vet for an MOT. Her cat went missing over a year ago and couldn't be found despite searching, advertising etc all round the area. Since then her marriage has ended and she has moved in a couple of doors away from me. Yesterday an ex-neighbour told her that her cat had appeared in her old garden so lo and behold after over a year, she is reunited with her owner and is going to the vet to make sure she's fit and well. She seems OK so someone must have been feeding her. Don't give up Lazydays.


----------



## lazydays

georgypan said:


> My neighbour has asked me for the loan of a cat carrier to take her cat to the vet for an MOT. Her cat went missing over a year ago and couldn't be found despite searching, advertising etc all round the area. Since then her marriage has ended and she has moved in a couple of doors away from me. Yesterday an ex-neighbour told her that her cat had appeared in her old garden so lo and behold after over a year, she is reunited with her owner and is going to the vet to make sure she's fit and well. She seems OK so someone must have been feeding her. Don't give up Lazydays.


That's fantastic! I'm sure her slave is delighted to have her back (especially with her moving away, it must be dreadful having to move not knowing will they appear at the old place...good that she had the neighbour to let her know). 
I keep imagining Bobby prancing through the window as if nothing happened and it really makes me laugh every time I imagine him doing it. He honestly does not walk properly, he has this strut.....full of attitude, swishing his butt from side to side as if to say "look at me"!!! Can just see him coming in and doing a lap of honour before rooting through the draws to help himself to a feed


----------



## Firedog

I have just read this thread from start to finish and I'm really sorry he is not yet home, I hope you find him soon. Good luck.x


----------



## lazydays

Firedog said:


> I have just read this thread from start to finish and I'm really sorry he is not yet home, I hope you find him soon. Good luck.x


Thankyou  
That must've taken quite some time! 
I hope I'm getting closer to finding him.....the past couple of days I feel like I'm being watched! Maybe I'm finally losing my mind :/


----------



## slartibartfast

More homing vibes for Bobby, please come back!!!


----------



## lazydays

Another call this evening. A lady was getting her dog groomed at the vets and saw Bobby's missing poster. She has seen a similar cat for the last few days roaming in the Tesco car park. The cat has a limp and appeared to be struggling so she called it over but it wouldn't come to her.
I asked her a few questions, she said she couldn't be sure it's Bobby but definitely similar colouring and size.
Tesco is about three quarters of a mile away and almost directly opposite the graveyard where a man also saw a similar cat limping a few weeks ago.
Of course I went to Tesco but no sign, but I did spot a dead bird under a hedge so maybe it's Bobby waiting for his mummy to come and pluck it for him  I asked at customer service if they'd noticed a cat in the car park but the woman was a total witch who just said no. 
Anyway, there was a lot of noise around with kids screaming and playing in the nearby estate, Tesco was fairly busy and I looked for around half an hour until I decided to go back tonight.
They close at 11 so I'm going to go then. I NEED to find this cat! Regardless of whether or not it is Bobby, the lady sounded quite concerned about his injuries so the cat needs a vet. If it's there and friendly and I can get it into the carrier safely I will bring it home and take it to a vet in the morning, if it seems feral I will borrow a trap from the TNR group and go back again for him as soon as I get it. If I can't find this cat the lady said she has seen it every day (always at different times though including today at lunchtime) and will ring me if she sees if again straight away.
Fingers crossed I can find it tonight x


----------



## Forester

lazydays said:


> Another call this evening. A lady was getting her dog groomed at the vets and saw Bobby's missing poster. She has seen a similar cat for the last few days roaming in the Tesco car park. The cat has a limp and appeared to be struggling so she called it over but it wouldn't come to her.
> I asked her a few questions, she said she couldn't be sure it's Bobby but definitely similar colouring and size.
> Tesco is about three quarters of a mile away and almost directly opposite the graveyard where a man also saw a similar cat limping a few weeks ago.
> Of course I went to Tesco but no sign, but I did spot a dead bird under a hedge so maybe it's Bobby waiting for his mummy to come and pluck it for him  I asked at customer service if they'd noticed a cat in the car park but the woman was a total witch who just said no.
> Anyway, there was a lot of noise around with kids screaming and playing in the nearby estate, Tesco was fairly busy and I looked for around half an hour until I decided to go back tonight.
> They close at 11 so I'm going to go then. I NEED to find this cat! Regardless of whether or not it is Bobby, the lady sounded quite concerned about his injuries so the cat needs a vet. If it's there and friendly and I can get it into the carrier safely I will bring it home and take it to a vet in the morning, if it seems feral I will borrow a trap from the TNR group and go back again for him as soon as I get it. If I can't find this cat the lady said she has seen it every day (always at different times though including today at lunchtime) and will ring me if she sees if again straight away.
> Fingers crossed I can find it tonight x


Desperately hoping that it is Bobby and that he's not badly hurt.


----------



## Soozi

Awww hun! don't get your hopes up that it's Bobby but definitely worth checking out! and it would be so kind of you if it is injured that you will try and catch him and get him to a Vet, Thankyou for your kindness Hun!


----------



## lazydays

I am sure it has got to be the same cat that was spotted going into the graveyard, they are so close and there can't be many Bobby lookalikes in that area with an obvious limp. Hopefully this means the injury isn't too bad as it's been limping around for weeks and in both cases they said the limp was bad yet the cat still ran away. I realise they have a high pain threshold but still, at least it's well mobile. 
I will definitely try to catch the cat no matter what as I couldn't sleep at night thinking of it struggling


----------



## Jenny1966

Fingers crossed it's Bobby xx


----------



## vivien

Praying it is Bobby for you Hun. I am thinking of you 

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh we've got our hopes up so many times but even if it isn't Bobby you will certainly be doing a good thing by catching him and getting him seen to. Still have paws crossed though xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Hope you find the wee soul whether or not it's Bobby, but am saying an extra special prayer that it's him. Hugs x


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed and a candle being lit. Whoever the cat is I pray you can catch it and get it to safety with treatment xxx


----------



## Amin

Hope you can get to this cat and get its injury treated, Hoping Bobby will be with you again soon too x


----------



## georgypan

Everything crossed that you have found Bobby at last.


----------



## cava14 una

Prayers to St Francis that it's Bobby if it isn't I hope you catch the cat as it deserves help!!!


----------



## Charity

I hope you find this poor puss, definitely sounds like he needs help. Praying that it might be Bobby.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Oh LD, thanks for these recent updates. I'm sending more positive vibes out to the universe to guide your Bobby home as soon as possible. I hope this kitty in the car park is Bobby and you find him and save him.


----------



## lazydays

I still haven't found this cat! I have posted leaflets in the houses close to Tesco of Bob with a note added about the injured cat asking them to ring me if they spot it and also posted on FB. I went last night this morning and again at 4.30. There's a lovely guy does the trolleys there so I asked someone if he was working and they said he's had a couple of days off but would be back in on Saturday so I'll ask him. If anyone is going to see anything in the car park it's him!
The rescue can drop a trap to me so fingers crossed the wait to find this cat wont be too long. Unfortunately the fencing around the car park is full of holes, so it could be going in and out in several directions.


----------



## Amin

Thanks for the update. Nothing is ever easy is it. 

Paws crossed for Bobs return and hope you get the injured kitty too.


----------



## lazydays

Amin said:


> Thanks for the update. Nothing is ever easy is it.
> 
> Paws crossed for Bobs return and hope you get the injured kitty too.


No it's certainly not! Thankyou


----------



## Britt

I really hope that Bobby and you will be reunited soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

Paws crossed!!!


----------



## cava14 una

Paws tails whiskers and fingers crossed here:Cat


----------



## MoggyBaby

The thoughts & prayers of Moggy Towers are always with you - really hope you get a hold of this cat and hoping even more it is Bobby. xxx


----------



## Misi

Paws all crossed here for you xxx


----------



## sarahecp

I really hope you find this cat and really really hope it Bob xx


----------



## witchyone

Paws and fingers crossed that its Bobby and you get him home soon.


----------



## huckybuck

Still checking and hoping every day xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just checking in for news, keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

waiting with you all r good news..


----------



## lazydays

Still no sign. Finally, the local lost & found page saw my post & shared and the admin for the page works in Tesco so has asked around and told people to keep an eye out. I've explained that it's very important that this cat is caught and that there are people waiting to help it and trap if needed but we need telling when it's there to do this. 
I've been worrying about the poor cat so much as it hasn't stopped pouring down since Friday morning  Tesco car park does tend to resemble a swimming pool when it's raining so this is not good. I've put leaflets through the doors of all the houses nearby so hopefully if it takes shelter in a garden they see him and ring me! These pussy cats really do like to give me the runaround


----------



## bingolitle

I'm sending every vibe possible for this cat to be Bobby - and to not be badly hurt. 

If he's been seen in the graveyard is there a big old yew tree in there? They make good places to shelter from the rain with very dense cover.


----------



## Charity

Trouble is you need good weather to bring him out otherwise if it's raining, he'll be hiding somewhere for shelter.


----------



## Misi

Oh poo! How many times has the bl**dy weather thwarted your plans? :Arghh. I feel you're so close to finding him. Paws, legs, fingers and whiskers all crossed. I sooooooooooo hope it's him and you manage to trap him. If that news would make my day (and some), I can only imagine how you'd feel. I hope you manage to catch the cat anyway, as I hate the thought of it running around scared and in pain.


----------



## vivien

I hope the weather improves so that if he is there he will come out. I really hope you find him soon, and this kitty is him.

Viv xx


----------



## Firedog

I hope you manage to find this cat and I hope it's Bobby. Good luck.


----------



## Quinzell

Hoping for good news soon xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Wishing Bobby turns up soon and well


----------



## sarahecp

I really hope the weather improves for you and this cat is Bob. 

Keeping everything crossed and always will until Bobby comes home xx


----------



## Soozi

So hard for LD dealing with this day in day out! We really need to get some good news! Still thinking of you and Bob LD! hugs sent again! XXX


----------



## lazydays

I've got grey hairs! Which I didn't have pre-Bob escape. What's worse is that I didn't even notice them! I only noticed because OH took great pleasure in pointing my premature greyness out. Then I realised I don't think I actually did my hair since he went before xmas. I think I squeezed in a shower or two though :O he won't even recognise me when he returns.... But he'll smell me a mile off


----------



## Erenya

i know one day i'll come back to this thread and Bobby will be home, I just know it!!!


----------



## Soozi

Erenya said:


> i know one day i'll come back to this thread and Bobby will be home, I just know it!!!


I keep thinking the same I refuse to give up hope for Bobby's return. xxx


----------



## mudgekin

My heart sank when I saw that Bobby wasn't home yet. I know that he will be back, someone must be looking after the wee man


----------



## JaimeandBree

Every time I see a new post in this thread my heart leaps! Where are you Bobby?


----------



## lazydays

The trap was dropped down to me yesterday but I still didn't see the Tesco cat and heard no more about it 
I did think a massive crow twas injured in the Tesco car park today though but it turns out he was just rolling around in ants to then eat them off his back. Hope nobody heard me going "Mr crow you're such a freak I was a bit worried about you"
Tomorrow will be an awful day. I have the day off and it's Bobbys 2nd Birthday 

Think I'll go to Tesco and buy a cooked chicken, stick a couple of candles in it and wander the streets with my fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes crossed!


----------



## Amin

Sorry there is no good news yet. Don't give up tho, he is out there somewhere.

Please come home Bob x


----------



## bingolitle

You're not an Australian Mist Bob, you have no excuse for the prolonged walkabout. Time to pack it in and go home now. Your poor mum is going to cripple herself walking about the place with her eyes crossed holding a cake-chicken and talking to crows - or be picked up by the men in white coats.

Enough!
Come home!
Now!

(((((hugs))))) to your poor mum!


----------



## sarahecp

You are both never far from my thoughts. Still keeping everything crossed for you xx

Come on Bob please please come home xx


----------



## Ang2

Just to let you know that I am still checking in, and thinking about Bobby x


----------



## Polly G

Still keeping everything crossed for you and Bobby xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hey LD, I hope it's a lucky day for you and Bob tomorrow. Often thinking of you both. Topping up the positive vibes x


----------



## JaimeandBree

Maybe fate will bring Bobby back to you on his birthday, we can but hope xxx


----------



## lazydays

Happy Birthdaycheeky boy. If someone has you they don't know that today is your guestimated Birthday and they don't know that you have another one in a few weeks just because you're special. 
If they don't know they can't get you lots of presents and give you your favourite foods and extra cuddles. Just leave them, come home. They don't love you like I do


----------



## MoggyBaby

I know this might sound a bit daft - any port in a storm eh? - but have you tried a pet psychic? Paul O'Grady had one on his show a couple of weeks ago, I think her name was Jackie Weaver, and she can tune in from just a photograph. 

I really want your gorgeous boy home, hoping birthday vibes might do it for you. More hugs. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you and Bobby today and praying for the best present.


----------



## MinkyMadam

lazydays said:


> Happy Birthdaycheeky boy. If someone has you they don't know that today is your guestimated Birthday and they don't know that you have another one in a few weeks just because you're special.
> If they don't know they can't get you lots of presents and give you your favourite foods and extra cuddles. Just leave them, come home. They don't love you like I do


Awww LD, this post brought tears to my eyes. Your pain is tangible in your words, though you've been so brave and strong and positive throughout this. Hoping and praying that this birthday wish comes true, that your boy is safe and well, and that you'll be reunited very soon. Big hugs xxx


----------



## sarahecp

Come on Bob, please make your Birthday extra special and come home xx


----------



## Soozi

Bobby I wish you a happy Birthday...it would be so lovely if today you gave your Mum a lovely surprise and came home! We won't give up on you darling boy.
XXX


----------



## ALR

Aw I really feel for you. I hope Bobby's home soon. Come on Bobby, you're driving mummy crazy.


----------



## Summ3rain

Oh LD  Thoughts are with you everyday, but especially today. Come home Bobby... xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Bobby be kind to your mummy and show your pretty face really soon. Big hug to you LD x


----------



## wyntersmum

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Bobby be kind to your mummy and show your pretty face really soon. Big hug to you LD x


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cuddlycats

happy birthday bobby , come on time to come home so mummy can take a birthday photo to show us all your handsome face ,hugs to you LD ((((((((((())))))))))) xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Happy Brithday Bobby..wherever you are..hope you are well and be back soon...


----------



## Ely01

Happy birthday Bobby, whereever you are! Hope if you've found a temp home that you are safe, fed and care for on your birthday and until your mum finds you.


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy birthday Bobby, please come back home for your presents and special birthday cuddles!!!


----------



## lazydays

MoggyBaby said:


> I know this might sound a bit daft - any port in a storm eh? - but have you tried a pet psychic? Paul O'Grady had one on his show a couple of weeks ago, I think her name was Jackie Weaver, and she can tune in from just a photograph.
> 
> I really want your gorgeous boy home, hoping birthday vibes might do it for you. More hugs. xxx


I have, I suggested it to a girl who is missing her cat she had a phone reading I'm not sure if it was Jackie Weaver or not but she is sometimes on the same radio show. She's yet to find her boy bu she got some "leads" to follow up. I'll have to find one here! The girl who phoned the show was also trying to get hold of a guy who is supposed to be quite good with a pendulum for finding missing pets. I'll try anything to get my little terror back. I'm still so disappointed that there's no pet search team here!


----------



## Forester

I'm still hoping that the "Tesco cat" is Bobby and that he decides to visit the shops next time you're there LD. I'm sure that he must be as desperate to be reunited with you as you are to find him ..

Sending ((( hugs ))) as well as wishes for a safe, and swift, reunion.


----------



## Ely01

Hey there, 
Have you heard about this story? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21277057
Same name too, if it can give you some hope! 
Let's hope Bobby is with some sort of Mr Gwynn, ready to hand him over when he's claimed! You wonder why they are ready to give him back, ha! Too cheeky for their own good.


----------



## Ely01

LD, have you checked all the notices you've put up online in December are still well visible by now? 
If I found Bobby today and tried to find his owner online, I would go onto the ispca website or the Lost and Found Pets site or the Lost and Found Facebook page. Well unless I spend hours looking for a picture of him, I wouldn't find him. If I look today, sorry but I can't find him!

I would opt for this before going down the psychics route..0
.


----------



## Maldives

Oh poor you please come home Bobby your mum is missing you so much. Hugs coming your way LD and paws crossed you find him real soon. XX


----------



## lazydays

Ely01 said:


> LD, have you checked all the notices you've put up online in December are still well visible by now?
> If I found Bobby today and tried to find his owner online, I would go onto the ispca website or the Lost and Found Pets site or the Lost and Found Facebook page. Well unless I spend hours looking for a picture of him, I wouldn't find him. If I look today, sorry but I can't find him!
> 
> I would opt for this before going down the psychics route..0
> .


I'll bump and repost them again. The ispca one is rubbish mind. Took days to approve first ad then removed it soon after. Saying that I hate ispca anyway they wouldnt come out to bobby when he was trapped as a kitten


----------



## carly87

I know of someone who's used Jacky Weaver and would highly recommend her.


----------



## lazydays

carly87 said:


> I know of someone who's used Jacky Weaver and would highly recommend her.


Thanks Carly. She sounds quite good. Did they go to see her in person I'm wondering if it's possible to do from a distance. x


----------



## carly87

Nope. They used her over the phone.


----------



## chellemich

I'm so sorry you've not yet found your boy. Sparky was only missing for 5 days and it was Hell. I can only imagine how you are feeling now.


----------



## vivien

I have just looked in on your thread. I am sorry you still haven't found Bobby. Hugs, I really hope he comes home soon 

Viv xx


----------



## lazydays

A very kind lady has taken the time to edit some photos and create a posterfor me. She has also set up a Facebook group "Bobby the cat" and a tweet for him (if I can find my login details I will share it around). They did take my description of bob a bit literally which I'm sure one or two people will moan about but I think some people take things too serious and there's no harm in a bit of humour. I'll try share sone of her pics for those of you not on fb later and you can tell me how terrible I am  The other 2 admins are sharing the new posts around some Cork and Ireland groups for me. It's very hard and time consuming to try and keep so many websites and pages updated, to be out replacing posters, leaflets, searching as well as trying to work and lead a somewhat normal life so I really appreciate the efforts of these 2 strangers I met on Facebook lost and found pages


----------



## cava14 una

All paws fingers tails toes and whiskers still crossed here for you and Bobby:Cat


----------



## sarahecp

I've just had a look at the photos on the FB group and they are lovely   such a handsome boy.

Of course you're not terrible  it tells people out there just what Bobby is like  it will help more people identify him not just by his looks but personality too.

I really really hope your new campaign help find Bobby and he's home with you soon where he belongs xx


----------



## Britt

I keep checking out this thread hoping that you and Bobby will be reunited soon.


----------



## huckybuck

I do hope all your effort will soon pay off. You are doing everything possible to find him and I so hope something positive comes of this. I pray you will find him very soon.


----------



## lazydays

Thank you all you have been so supportive  Here are Bobby's new posters




























His group link.....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1592213241049147/

And his tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598556504703262720
I also have a collage style one with the information and contact info for print outs too.


----------



## vivien

I hope you find him soon Hun it's been a long time you deserve some luck in finding him. I am wondering if someone had taken him in. 

Viv xx


----------



## lazydays

vivien said:


> I hope you find him soon Hun it's been a long time you deserve some luck in finding him. I am wondering if someone had taken him in.
> 
> Viv xx


I suspect so. I'm just hoping I can find that someone! I'm hoping that by going crazy sharing his posts, leafleting, getting onto the paper and radio AGAIN and generally making it impossible to live within a 10 mile radius and not have seen his mugshot somewhere that hopefully it's only a matter of time before someone who knows something will get in touch.


----------



## vivien

lazydays said:


> I suspect so. I'm just hoping I can find that someone! I'm hoping that by going crazy sharing his posts, leafleting, getting onto the paper and radio AGAIN and generally making it impossible to live within a 10 mile radius and not have seen his mugshot somewhere that hopefully it's only a matter of time before someone who knows something will get in touch.


If I lived nearer you I would of shared your post on FB but I don't think it would be any use as I am in Essex sadly
You are doing exactly what I would do I wouldn't leave any stone unturned. If Bobby is chipped you would of known if he had an accident so that's what makes me think someone has him. 
Viv xx


----------



## Ely01

lazydays said:


> Thank you all you have been so supportive  Here are Bobby's new posters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His group link.....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1592213241049147/
> 
> And his tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598556504703262720
> I also have a collage style one with the information and contact info for print outs too.


Good job! 
Now who else in your area might want/be able to share? Any vets and pet shops in your area on facebook?

Hope that if Bobby has found a temp home that the folks who have been looking after him will be ready to give him back if they find out you're desperately looking for him. 
Otherwise, might it help to think the little bugger (sic) may be brightening up somebody's life who needs it, meanwhile?

Also, I bumped into this yesterday on Brain Pickings (brilliant website for an aspiring writer to follow) and thought of you :
http://www.brainpickings.org/2013/04/09/lost-cat-wendy-macnaughton-caroline-paul/


----------



## Soozi

You couldn't do anymore than you have LD I just feel that there are people out there who know where Bobby is...hoping someone will come forward soon. Still won't give up hope. xxx


----------



## Polly G

I am still checking in daily - come on Bobby, your mum is working her socks off trying to find you.


----------



## Kitchen Maid

Not on this forum much these days but whenever I do, always check this thread first. So sorry and sad that Bobby hasn't been found yet. Lovely photos of him ... he looks exactly (well, as my memory recalls) like the cat I grew up with. Still hoping Bobby is found ....


----------



## Ely01

Today is International Missing Children day, so we can think of Bobby and others too today, while we're at it.


----------



## lazydays

Awww thankyou  xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I think of Bobby every day


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I think of Bobby every day


Me too.
Bobby, please come home!!!


----------



## vivien

I think of him too. I hope one day that we will see Lazydays tell us she has found him. 

Viv xx


----------



## PetloverJo

I keep hoping Bobby will return soon.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I still feel hopeful every time I see there's a new post in this thread...


----------



## lazydays

Me too, I've had a bad week on the Bobby search. 
I've had a nice guy from a rescue in the city sending emails offering advice and support. It's very much a seaside tourist town here so he suggested going back to the holiday homes which have been pretty derelict and getting posters and leaflets around there now it's picking up. Also to visit the new cafes and restaurants that are reopening for summer and of course getting the kids on school holidays which have just started here on the lookout. 

He also mentioned the possibility that bobby may be somewhat wild by now so he may not act the same when he returns. 
I said that's ok he was always mad as a hatter and not overly keen on affection anyway I don't care I'll take him back any way he wants to be lol. 
Plus his mum was a feral who has come along amazingly in the past few months. 

I have been irate over messing around with the Tesco cat. People have seen it but despite repeated requests haven't contacted me so the trap is still here waiting! I'm pretty sure it's not him though, sounds like q large short haired stripey tabby. 
And then the guy who ages ago denied seeing any cats then changed his mind and was very odd saw me the other day and asked was he back and said those dreaded words "you'll have to just get a new one then"
Piece of advice people....NEVER say that to someone missing a cat as there's a high chance you'll get a smack in the mouth 

Sadly, nothing else to report


----------



## Soozi

Bobby is somewhere I just know it! If only he would find his way home! xxx


----------



## AmsMam

lazydays said:


> He also mentioned the possibility that bobby may be somewhat wild by now so he may not act the same when he returns.


It's a possibility but not a guarantee. I had a cat (technically my parents cat) that went missing one autumn and didn't show up till next spring. The vet confirmed he'd been living rough for a while but he didn't behave any differently in general. The only thing we had to watch for was he was quicker to react when we played with him - easy enough to adjust to and he was never vicious.

I hope your Bobby comes home soon.


----------



## sarahecp

Hi Sarah, really sorry you've had a bad week  

Topping up those come home vibes for Bobby, you are both always in my thoughts xx


Reading the thread by Glitterydark on her cat that has been taken in my someone else, made me think of you and Bobby. I believe he is out there, somewhere, if only I had a magic wand to make him come home I would.


----------



## mudgekin

I also feel that little pitter patter when I see new posts.

You are Bobby are in my thoughts every day.


----------



## huckybuck

I wondered whether the post from Glittery dark was a little reminder sent never to give up. 

I made a wish on a rainbow for him yesterday LD xx


----------



## lazydays

huckybuck said:


> I wondered whether the post from Glittery dark was a little reminder sent never to give up.
> 
> I made a wish on a rainbow for him yesterday LD xx


Thanks hb, me and the little man appreciate it. 
I often picture walking around a corner to see him in a garden sunning his belly. Even if someone took him in I think they'd struggle to keep him in for long in the warm weather! Fingers crossed


----------



## lazydays

spot the cat! Getting quite good at this cat spotting lark now! Think Bob's the only cat to avoid being spotted in the whole town!


----------



## Soozi

Saw him in the right side of the photo sitting in the window! Awwww! XXX


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

My heart goes out to you LD. I so so hope your beautiful boy turns up. Big hugs. xx


----------



## lazydays

Tomorrow is the annual street collection for the TNR group. I've printed plenty flyers out to hand out to all those bucket shakers. I seem to remember last year a good few people stopped to chat about strays and ferals they were feeding so I'll have to give my fellow bucket shakers "The Talk".

"The Talk" goes something like "If anybody mentions feeding so much as a pigeon, flash them a flyer and ask it looks like Bob. Ask for size, colour and what, where and when it is fed....do not let anyone leave without a flyer and if anyone is unsure, detain them by any means necessary and ring me and I will run down and escort them to their property to see the animal they are feeding"

Sound good? Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## huckybuck

Oh good luck and I really hope you get a lead LD xx


----------



## sarahecp

Good luck hun and keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Good Luck LD x


----------



## Jenny1966

Good luck xx


----------



## Forester

Hoping and praying that Bob will soon be found.
xx


----------



## cava14 una

Wishing you all the luck in the world:Cat


----------



## Soozi

I know I sound like a broken record LD but I do think Bobby is safe so I hope this event will help track him down! I think of him so much and just hope he will be back with you soon. XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Great idea! Everything crossed for Bob coming home to you xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Good luck Hun, everything crossed for you, you never know!xxx


----------



## idris

Your doing everything possible good luck today.


----------



## Susan M

Good luck today Sarah! Sounds like a great thing and you'll be reaching so many people. Fingers and paws crossed, come on Mr Bob, enoughs enough!


----------



## vivien

Good luck Hun. You are doing every possible thing you can to find Bobby. Fingers and paws crossed here 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp

I'm really hoping yesterday went well and really hope you got some leads. 

Come on Bob, please please come home! 

xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Come on, Bobby, you have been playing silly buggers quite long enough now.
Show yourself and come home NOW!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck today and hope a clue crops up.


----------



## Soozi

Hoping for a solid lead to where Bobby is LD keeping everything crossed Hun. xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

Sending you lots and lots of luck vides. Xx


----------



## Polly G

Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that you will get the info that leads you to your Bobby xx


----------



## lazydays

Well 3 or 4 said theyre feeding strays but all black and one white. No tabbys! A man told me about an archway in a street only a minute or two walk and said in the middle of the night lots of cats gather there so. That's the next spot to check out!


----------



## lazydays

It was very quiet and cold so a bit disappointing.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

This is just awful LD. I feel so bad for you. I really do hope you find Bobby very, very soon. Xx


----------



## Susan M

Oh  so sorry it wasn't the success you'd hoped it would be, one more place to check is great though.


----------



## Britt

lazydays said:


> Well 3 or 4 said theyre feeding strays but all black and one white. No tabbys! A man told me about an archway in a street only a minute or two walk and said in the middle of the night lots of cats gather there so. That's the next spot to check out!


I really hope that you will find him. Never give up, he's there somewhere and I'm sure he'd love to come home.


----------



## Soozi

Keep strong LD I know you will never give up on Bobby and we just have to pray that he is found safe and sound. Big Hugs so sorry for your disappointment today.XXX


----------



## Firedog

I am so sorry he is not home yet. I keep looking for updates hoping that there will be some good news..


----------



## bingolitle

I found a penny today - I'm sending the luck over your way LD!

Bobby, get your little furry a** back through that window stat!


----------



## sarahecp

I'm sorry hun  

You and Bob are always in my thoughts and always will be. 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Forester

I'm sorry that today has not been the day when Bobby is found.  It must be heart breaking.

Please try to stay positive. With each day that passes you are a day closer to the time when he will be back home.

Sending ((( hugs ))) and love.
xx


----------



## Matrod

I'm dreadfully sorry you didn't find Bobby today  I just can't imagine what you must be going through. I really do believe that one day he will come back to you xx


----------



## Ang2

Still checking in and thinking of you both.


----------



## Soozi

I still live in hope! I'm sure he's safe! Hugs LD! xxx


----------



## Polly G

Will keep on checking until I see the post that says Bobby is home x


----------



## vivien

So sorry you still haven't found Bobby. Big hugs to you. I am sure he is out there somewhere. 

Viv xx


----------



## lazydays

Thanks all  Still nothing, though I'm getting increasingly annoyed at the way people here just feed any cat that wanders by but want nothing more to do with them. In Dublin in the last week or 2 a lady got her cat back after a year. Someone had been feeding it (for the whole year it had been missing) and when it started to look a bit sickly she put a photo on Facebook with a message asking if anyone owned it as she had been feeding it for a year but now it looks like it needs a vet. 
These stories are really common. As are posts on vet pages saying this cat was handed in a week ago, it's had it's 7 days and no owners have come forwar so now it needs a new home. 
7 days is just not enough! Some people have cats who just love to wander so may not even become concerned or think it is missing until after a few days. Other pets may go missing when owners are on holiday, some owners are not on Facebook or may have been too busy over that week out searching and knocking on doors to check every vet page, if the cat has travelled far they may not be looking at pages far from home yet. It just really irritates me. Plus, the latest one they hadn't even had the cat on the page until the rehoming post....so how was anyone supposed to know it had been handed in or share it around? I know space is limited but I for one would definitely be happy to take in a cat as a foster for a couple of weeks to give the owners more time to come forward before re-homing is considered  

In Bob's case, I think it's much more likely someone is feeding or has taken him in as I have quite a bit of contact with local vets and rescues so am positive I would've been notified if he had been handed in anywhere. On top of this there is thunder and lightning forecast for early net week and he haaaaates thunder so I really hope he's safe indoors.
In other news, there is a possibility that I may have a mummy cat (only about 7-8months) and her kitten (approx 12 wks) or a couple of days next week. They are living in someones garden and are very very friendly so he wants them neutered and rehomed. He also wants an injured stray trapped but the little mummy and kitten are pinching any food set out for the other one so I may be taking them in out of the way while they try to catch the other one and then they'll all be off to the vets for neutering and the little ones rehomed. If I have to take them I'll put up lots of pics they are the cutest little things ever. 
Lots of people keep trying to give me/offload different cats/kittens, I think mmost of them mean well as they know how much I miss Bobby but I couldn't, I just want my little boy!


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are always in my thoughts xx


----------



## huckybuck

I think about you so often and hope that soon this thread will be bringing positive news.


----------



## lazydays

Just got a message from a woman that lives between tesco and the graveyard (they're only across the road from each other) saying she saw "that cat" again at 1.30 today and thinks it looks like Bobby. This woman thinks she sees him most days, yet still hasn't got a photo of him.Why message me now when you saw him 9 hours ago?! I'm gonna go have another look first thing as she says most time she sees him is around 7am but I'm not holding out much hope. I know the woman and she has my number we were only talking about Bobby the other day. I can't understand how she hasn't managed a photo of a cat she's seen every day for 6 months.


----------



## bingolitle

The graveyard/Tesco location has come up a few times now hasn't it. Could you find out who maintains the graveyard and have chat with them?

Good luck and hugs. He's out there somewhere!


----------



## lazydays

bingolitle said:


> The graveyard/Tesco location has come up a few times now hasn't it. Could you find out who maintains the graveyard and have chat with them?
> 
> Good luck and hugs. He's out there somewhere!


I'm sure there's a little building in the graveyard I'll see does it have a letterbox and pop a note in with his missing poster when I go mooch around in a while  If not I will try and find out who it is and get in touch with them thanks for the suggestion....I don't know why I didn't think to do this before!


----------



## GingerNinja

Thinking of you as always.... I hope this lead brings a happy outcome!


----------



## lazydays

Still no news! Still missing him more and more every day  Still reading reunited posts every day clinging on to the hope that one day it will be me. One of the ferals I feed has also done a disappearing act. He was never that regular but I'd see him a couple of times a week I didn't see him for about a month and he turned up one night for some dinner but that was probably 2 months ago. I know he gets fed a little bbit up the hill from me a few streets away so I think I'll go check with them to see if they've seen him as I'm getting a bit worried about him.

I was blubbering this mornin as somene posted this on a lost & found group. They found it comforting as their cat is missing but to be honest I took no comfort in it and found it heartbreaking!


----------



## Polly G

I often think about you LD and your Bobby. I am sure it doesn't get any easier for you as time goes on. Hoping and praying that you get some good news really soon xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

lazydays said:


> Still no news! Still missing him more and more every day  Still reading reunited posts every day clinging on to the hope that one day it will be me. One of the ferals I feed has also done a disappearing act. He was never that regular but I'd see him a couple of times a week I didn't see him for about a month and he turned up one night for some dinner but that was probably 2 months ago. I know he gets fed a little bbit up the hill from me a few streets away so I think I'll go check with them to see if they've seen him as I'm getting a bit worried about him.
> 
> I was blubbering this mornin as somene posted this on a lost & found group. They found it comforting as their cat is missing but to be honest I took no comfort in it and found it heartbreaking!


Don't know what to say  except we're all still hoping, wishing and praying with you xxx

Come on home now Bobby


----------



## sarahecp

Oh Sarah 

Always thinking of you and Bobby and hoping and praying that he walks down that path to you very soon xxx

That poem made me cry


----------



## cava14 una

Can't imagine how it must feel {{{hugs}}} If it was one of my boys I'd be demented


----------



## Erenya

I always hope to come back and see a post saying he's home


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

So sorry you are still going through this.


----------



## loroll1991

I am so sorry hun  Every time I login to PF I hope to see the update we're all hoping for!

Just please, never give up hope! We found Tiggy (not our kitty, another owner had lost her and we found her) after she had been missing for nearly a year.

I am so, so sorry that you're having to go through this xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

So so sorry to read that Bobby is still AWOL. I always hope and pray that one day soon I will open up FB & PF to see big declarations that he is home.

Big hugs. xx


----------



## Ang2

Oh LD I really feel your pain. I lost my first cat about about 20 years ago. He got out on the same day I had moved and I never saw him again. I spent years searching for him and it totally broke my heart. Some 17 or so years later, my son came home, having just met his new girlfriend's parents and said "Guess what? They've got Georgie" They only lived a couple of miles from me and had found him crying in their garage. He had been the most pampered fur baby, and he was their World! I did shed many tears of joy and relief, just knowing he had been alive and well.


----------



## Soozi

I don't know where Bobby might be but I still feel he is safe and where ever he is he's been taken care of. Never give up hope LD. the poem made me cry too. xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Ang2 said:


> Oh LD I really feel your pain. I lost my first cat about about 20 years ago. He got out on the same day I had moved and I never saw him again. I spent years searching for him and it totally broke my heart. Some 17 or so years later, my son came home, having just met his new girlfriend's parents and said "Guess what? They've got Georgie" They only lived a couple of miles from me and had found him crying in their garage. He had been the most pampered fur baby, and he was their World! I did shed many tears of joy and relief, just knowing he had been alive and well.


What an amazing story! I've said to friends (who disagree with me!) that if ever Bruno's 'real parents' turn up I will certainly give him back (provided that they have a good reason for having mislaid him in the first place, of course!).


----------



## Summ3rain

Still hoping and praying that Bobby will find his way home to you ((hugs))


----------



## huckybuck

I pray with every breath he will still come home. I just wish our prayers were being answered.


----------



## Kitchen Maid

Not here much on this website these days, but this is the 1st thread I check. 

I only had a tiny inkling of what you, LD, have gone through (and still are) when Blackie went missing for 12 hours earlier this year. Its beyond sad that Bobby still isn't home with you.


----------



## Vanessa131

Come on Bobby, you need to get back to your mummy.


----------



## Lilylass

Ang2 said:


> Oh LD I really feel your pain. I lost my first cat about about 20 years ago. He got out on the same day I had moved and I never saw him again. I spent years searching for him and it totally broke my heart. Some 17 or so years later, my son came home, having just met his new girlfriend's parents and said "Guess what? They've got Georgie" They only lived a couple of miles from me and had found him crying in their garage. He had been the most pampered fur baby, and he was their World! I did shed many tears of joy and relief, just knowing he had been alive and well.


Darn it Ang - that made me cry ...... I can only imagine how wonderful it must've been to find that out after all those years - and do hope that it brings comfort to the many who are missing animals of all shapes & sizes - however hard, try to think they are curled up safe and loved somewhere, rather than assuming the awful things ...... LD keeping my fingers crossed Bobby is home soon


----------



## Charity

I always think of Bobby LD whenever I see your name on threads. I so wish things could be different and he would just turn up at your door. One day.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Thinking of you...
Here so far all kitties were found ...one Persian after two weeks hiding...and even a lost parrot....


----------



## vivien

I too looked in hoping you had found Bobby. I am still thinking of you and hope with all my heart that Bobby comes home soon 

Viv xx


----------



## Ang2

Thinking of you both every day


----------



## kerryelizabeth134

I've been away from the site for a while and popped back in to see this thread in particular. Updates in the last month? :/


----------



## lazydays

Thankyou for checking in @kerryelizabeth134 no updates really no  I had a message in reply to a site similar to Gumtree that said there are quite a few lookalikes in an estate a few minutes away. It is the same estate where I thought I had found him 3 times in a few minutes...they are very like him but not him. The lady ives up there and believes that there are quite a few soso is going to start photoraphing them. This was only on Monday so I am crossing my fingers but not really getting my hopes up.

New posters have been created and I really need to get my finger out and figure out Twitter for Bobby's Thunderclap too. Tonight I have been offered a choice of a) one of 2 8 week old Bobby "clones" b) A 4 week old tabby rejected by its mother or c) A long haired black and white kitten that needs trapping tomorrow. I can't fathom why I need to repeatedly tell this woman that I don't want or need another kitten (especially a Bobby lookalike). If it's not my boy I'm not interested.

I will never ever stop looking for him, I just take comfort in seeing all the long term missing reunited stories and cross my fingers that soon it will be us. I tell his stray friends to go find him and bring him home, I still walk the scenic routes everywhere and if I see anyone buying cat food in the shop I go "are you feeding this cat?"

One day I will have THAT update for you xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh @lazydays I swear my heart still skips a beat every time I see an update on this thread even after all these months 

One day you will have THAT update for us I hope.

You didn't make it home in time for Christmas last year Bobby but I reckon all the SS kitties would forgo their presents if only you'd make it home in time for Turkey this year xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Still hoping for THAT update.

Come back, Bobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bingolitle

We're all still waiting and hoping with you LD. One day... hopefully soon!

<<hugs>>


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Thinking of you.


----------



## huckybuck

Every time I see this thread at the top my heart is in my mouth…

I still feel so sad there's no news. 

One day xxxx


----------



## Charity

We'd all love to hear he'd come home as much as if he were one of our own.


----------



## Soozi

I'm the same heart in my mouth when I see the thread pop up! Bobby you are still missed sweetie boy! XXX


----------



## loroll1991

My heart skipped a beat when I saw this thread reappear  I am always thinking about you and Bobby. One day you'll have THAT update, and will be sat waiting until you do xxx


----------



## Forester

I ,too, felt my heart skip when I saw new posts on this thread.

LD I'm so sorry that Bob is still AWOL. I know that you will never give up on him but I wish that he'd make an appearance pronto.


----------



## Britt

Thinking of you every day. I hope that you will be reunited soon. I'm pretty sure Bobby is there somewhere and that he misses you as much as you miss him xxx


----------



## Ang2

I do wish he would come home. Still checking in and hoping for good news


----------



## Vanessa131

If only cats could talk, when he gets home he would have some fantastic stories to tell. 

Now Bobby, mummy would love the stories of your adventure, so get that furry bum home!


----------



## cuddlycats

always excited to see this thread near the top , one day it will say he is home acting like nothing has happened ,


----------



## Soozi

For what it's worth I think Bobby is safe! just so want to see him back! xxx


----------



## Polly G

Still hoping and praying for a happy ending x


----------



## vivien

Thinking of you always and hoping for a positive outcome. Hugs to you. Bobby come home your mummy is missing you so much. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp

You and Bobby are always in my thoughts. I still believe he is out there, somewhere, if only he would show his face. 

Come on Bob, please come home xx


----------



## loroll1991

I think about you and Bobby all the time, always hoping I will log on to find the update we are all hoping for  Bobby please come home sweetheart, your Mummy is missing you so much xxx


----------

